# Your stance on wearing masks?



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2021)

What is your stance on wearing masks? Do you agree with the mask mandates? I’ve posted a poll and feel free to discuss. Please try not to argue in the comments.

Also, just because I’m curious... Do you have your character in New Horizons wear a mask around the island? It seems this has become a normal thing as I’ve seen it a bunch on Facebook posts in Animal Crossing groups. I do think wearing them in a video game is a bit ridiculous and definitely wouldn’t do it.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear it whenever I know I’m going to be going out and around other people.  I’m extra cautious, especially since not too long ago my state was leading the US in cases.  Better to be safe than sorry.

As far as wearing it in game, no.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

i rarely go out but when i do, i always wear a mask, which actually has an ACNH pattern on it 

my ac character doesn't though since i don't see the point in making game characters wear them tbh


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 25, 2021)

Whenever I go out which is not often, I wear a mask the entire time until I get in my car. I currently live with my mom who has a medical condition that has caused her to have a weak immune system, so my family takes masks very seriously.


----------



## DVD (Feb 25, 2021)

I haven't seen anyone who can't wear a mask because of any medical condition (though there probably are people like that, but people with respiratory problems definitely should not go outside and should have people assigned to do the shopping for them and stuff, just in case for their safety), but yeah, I think it's just terribly irresponsible to go out without a mask.

I wear a mask whenever I go out, even if I'm alone, just in case; I've become extremely neurotic with all the pandemic stuff and I just can't leave the house without a mask. It's hard for me to leave the house as a concept, because I get anxious as heck whenever I see whatever amount of people, but yeah


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> I haven't seen anyone who can't wear a mask because of any medical condition (though there probably are people like that, but people with respiratory problems definitely should not go outside and should have people assigned to do the shopping for them and stuff, just in case for their safety), but yeah, I think it's just terribly irresponsible to go out without a mask.
> 
> I wear a mask whenever I go out, even if I'm alone, just in case; I've become extremely neurotic with all the pandemic stuff and I just can't leave the house without a mask. It's hard for me to leave the house as a concept, because I get anxious as heck whenever I see whatever amount of people, but yeah


My mom actually has a medical condition which recommends her not to wear a mask. She has a paper from a doctor stating that it’s highly recommended for her not to wear one, but it doesn’t say it prevents her. She uses the paper for her job where she is a cashier, and some customers typically do avoid her register or they ask her why she isn’t wearing one. However, if she’s doing a quick shopping trip, she will wear a mask for the short time she’s in the store to not draw attention to herself. Besides, I don’t think very many businesses accept those letters and just recommend someone else to do the shopping if the person cannot wear a mask.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 25, 2021)

I always wear one if I ever actually leave my house.
But in a game? Nah.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 25, 2021)

I think it's kind of ridiculous that some people force you to wear masks when visiting their Island. That might be taking it a little to far, imo. As far as real life goes though, I always wear my mask when I go out. I would rather know I'm doing my part to help keep immune compromised people safe, than not wear it . 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2021



DVD said:


> I haven't seen anyone who can't wear a mask because of any medical condition (though there probably are people like that, but people with respiratory problems definitely should not go outside and should have people assigned to do the shopping for them and stuff, just in case for their safety), but yeah, I think it's just terribly irresponsible to go out without a mask.
> 
> I wear a mask whenever I go out, even if I'm alone, just in case; I've become extremely neurotic with all the pandemic stuff and I just can't leave the house without a mask. It's hard for me to leave the house as a concept, because I get anxious as heck whenever I see whatever amount of people, but yeah



My mom can't wear a mask either. Luckily, I can go in and do shopping for her. She's immune compromised, claustrophobic and has slight respiratory issues. She can't really go into stores simply because of the immune compromised health reasons, and doesn't feel safe going in without wearing a mask - which she really can't wear. So I do all the shopping for her.

sadly there are a lot of people like her who can't afford insta cart shoppers or have people like me. And I think the loud-mouthed 'it's my right to not wear a mask' people make them look bad, so people take them less seriously q.q


----------



## Rika092 (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes - in fact I think I was one of the early adopters & started wearing face masks before most people converted because I take the public transit to commute every day (the trains are jampacked during rush hours) . When my state was at its worst days, I used to wear two layers of masks whenever I have to leave the house and around people. I think it's a protection for both myself as well as for other people. For those  who TRULY have a medical conditions that prevent them from wearing face masks though, a face shield/guard is alternative effective approach. 

In game wise, absolutely not lol I think it's entertaining to see people wearing face masks in game for un, but unless the virus starts to transmit via "digital contacts" too, face mask serves no functional purpose and doesn't happen to be my preferred accessory in acnh.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 25, 2021)

absolutely. i wear two double-layered masks whenever i leave my house. i don't take my masks off until i get into the safety of my car. i wear masks when i'm pumping gas. i wear masks when i'm walking outside and may pass other people. i judge the absolute hell out of every right wing conspiracy theorist who refuses to wear masks.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 25, 2021)

Unless someone has a genuine medical condition which somehow impedes their ability to wear a mask for legitimate medical reasons, everyone should wear a mask when around other people. Bemoaning your lack of personal autonomy and complaining about how your freedoms are being infringed because people are asking you to wear a mask just showcases a lack of empathy and a disregard for the well-being of not only everyone around you, but everyone the people around you will go on to interact with as well. Part of the point of the mask is, if you're infected (knowing or unknowing, symptomatic or asymptomatic), the mask will hold back your respiratory droplets so that the virus is less likely to spread to others. Plus, COVID-19 can potentially cause long-term health impacts, such as with the heart, and it's not something you should risk. As for complaints about comfort, get a better fitting mask. Regardless, I guarantee that whatever discomfort you feel is still much more preferable than potentially being intubated in a hospital bed or feeling the anguish of having a friend or loved one in that position and possibly losing them.


As for New Horizons, I couldn't care less. I sometimes wear one but usually don't since the pandemic isn't a thing in the video game. I have no expectations one way or the other regarding visitors. It's not a matter that ever comes up. I can understand if some people want to mandate it in their own games to spread awareness of the importance of wearing them in real life, but being heavy-handed about it would probably just further turn away anyone who was already unsympathetic to the cause. In the end though, it seems like making a big deal about it in the cute animal game would be making a mountain out of a molehill. I've never seen anyone make this an issue though.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2021)

I only wear a mask if it is required in the building and/or when I am told to...my grandmother is a very serious pro-masker.  My grandfather and my father actually contracted the virus back in July, so I think that is the reason my grandmother takes facemasks very seriously, even if the building doesn't say that they are required.

While I have gotten more used to wearing masks and it is not as hard for me to breathe as it was in the first 5-6 months of this pandemic, it is still very uncomfortable and distracting for me.  I have to keep adjusting it, and it is especially uncomfortable if I have to burp while wearing a mask.  I am one of those people who has a hard time concentrating when something is bugging me.  This usually applies to sound (especially loud) going on, or when I am wearing something uncomfortable and/or have to keep adjusting.  And facemasks do fall under the latter.

Personally, I do NOT agree with the mandates.  If people feel safer when wearing one...or two, that is their opinion/belief, and I am not going to hold that against them.  But I do not think they should be REQUIRED or FORCED.

It really bothers me when people get angry about people who believe they should be optional, and even for just complaining about facemasks mandates in general.  While complaining about the mandates is not going to make them go away, they have every gosh-giving right to complain and I do agree with what these, "anti-maskers", as we are so-called, have to say.

I can understand that these people just want everyone to do their part in slowing/stopping the spread.  Believe me, I want this to end as much as the next girl, but there are more effective ways in doing so:  For example, watching your hands, keeping things disinfected, taking vitamins or other immune supplements, and limiting when and were you go out.

. . . 

As for the game, no.  I want my character to represent me, and a facemask does not do that.  Unless the pandemic somehow spreads to the Animal Crossing world and Isabelle it like "Aight guys, unfortunately Earth's pandemic has spread to us.  Tom Nook is providing free facemasks for all of our residents.  It is required that you where them", I just find it pointless. pp


----------



## Antonio (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear a mask because it's easier to hide the pain that way


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, I wear my mask anytime I'm going out and I know I'm going to be around other people. I don't always wear it when I'm just walking my dog, but that's outdoors and if I see someone approaching, I move to the other side of the street to provide more than enough distance. I have no problem wearing a mask for the safety of myself and others.

I understand that there are people who cannot wear masks for certain reasons, but I don't understand why it had to become politicized. To me, it's not about politics or personal freedoms at all. It's just a simple safety requirement.


----------



## Velo (Feb 25, 2021)

In game I wear a mask sometimes because they are cute and I like they way the look!
I also giggle a bit when visitors come to my island with a mask on. Just makes me think they are reflecting our real life circumstances and it makes me sort of laugh at life. Honestly they're probably just chilling and wearing whatever they want on their character like I do too, but sometimes ya gotta just giggle at something simple.

I don't go out a whole ton but of course I wear a mask! My biggest problem is I forget to slap one on when I answer the door for food and stuff. I mean technically they are supposed to be contactless, but some places around here won't do that just because there has been soooo much fraud. Like people will get their food but they'll say it was never left at the door and demand a refund. People suck. Also, our grocery delivery requires us to actually like meet a human.

I work in a small office and we don't wear masks. Anyone can if they want, but nobody does. We all sit over 6' apart so I suppose everybody is comfortable with that. I'm even further away from everbody.
I still got covid in November, hard to pinpoint from where because the whole state flared up so bad that month. We had so many points of infectious contact that it could have been several sources. Definitely recommend the masks, it's way easier than covid!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 25, 2021)

Honestly I just wear wherever it is required. I hate wearing them, so if I'm allowed to keep it off, I will. (unless i'm feeling uncomfortable in the situation when i'm not wearing it, i'll put one on asap)

In video games, I only wear them for a style choice.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear them any time I go out, and I am even required to wear it at my hot sweaty job as a server. It's extremely uncomfortable but I want to do my part if it even can save 1 person from getting it. My discomfort is worth that at least. I hate how people are comparing being forced to wear masks to things like George Floyd's murder, or even the holocaust. I'm sorry but if doctors and nurses wear them every day and are fine, then you most definitely are not going to suffocate and die (not including actual genuine medical exemptions).

Yes, it sucks. I hate it. I get pimples under my mask and I wish I could just not wear it. But I will respect the people around me, and I will not make a scene and harrass the poor workers and anyone just trying enforce store policy and do their job. How is being rude and mean to people going to help the world? And if people feel safer if you wear a mask around them, how does it really hurt you? I've seen people respond to people having loved ones fighting for their life as "that's just life, people die." Wow, the lack of compassion. 

I really wonder, if EVERYONE just followed the precautions, will this already have been over? It's sad to think that this whole thing is lasting longer than it has to because of that.

In game, sometimes I'll put on a mask just to be silly, but that's very rare and I usually change a few minutes after XD


----------



## Imbri (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear a mask daily while at work, from 7:30 in the morning until 4:30 in the afternoon. I take it off to eat lunch, and that's it. Also when I go out, although not in my car, as I'm alone there.

I have people come to my window and complain that it's uncomfortable or inconvenient to put one on for 5 minutes. If I can do it for 9 hours, pretty sure 5 minutes won't hurt. Those that refuse, I got my boss to install an intercom, and I don't open the window.


----------



## deana (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear one any time I leave my apartment, even just to go check my mailbox or throw out the trash (that's the rule where I live but not everyone in my building follows it). As for the general mask mandate I am actually in favour of it. Before the mandate I would get a lot of weird looks wearing my mask, like I was the one who was "taking it too seriously" or that I was "overreacting". Now that it's mandated, anyone who tries to tell me anything about why I shouldn't be wearing it can just be shut up by me saying "well I don't want a fine". Sadly I have had to say that to someone before because there are a lot of anti-maskers where I live apparently. 

As for in AC I wear one sometimes, it just feels sort of natural to throw it in to my outfits once in a while but I don't wear it constantly or expect other players to wear one. I also remember earlier in the pandemic where a lot of people put sinks by the airport for everyone to wash their hands lol


----------



## demoness (Feb 25, 2021)

honestly, if people think they have the right to complain, that's fine, but they also better have the spine to deal with the ridicule, because i don't owe anyone the ability or option to put me at risk, whether they actually aren't wearing mask or just normalizing the narcissistic thought process behind it.  of course, if they were actually concerned more than a toddler saying "no" you would think these same people would be pushing the vaccine vehemently as the very minimum effort 

tbh, i think the general welfare should supersede individual rights to the point you are effectively forced to follow.  people that cannot wear one should not be leaving their house unless there is no other choice for an essential activity, both to protect themselves and cut down on droplet contact anyway, so as a disabled, very compromised person, i don't even consider that relevant.  they may not wear a mask, but that does not mean they feel safe or are.  it's also a crime governments do not provide emergency pandemic responses for vulnerable people to be provided what they should not be going out shopping to get, but that's a corporate world for you.

and i think anti-masker was just their way of trying to evade calling it what it really is: anti-intelligent

but yeah it's on anywhere but alone in my house.  also this might shock people, but some people use slice of life and simulation games to simulate real life.  i don't do it, but i'm sure we're all familiar with the bizarre ways our community uses these games


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 25, 2021)

only in stores and spots that require them, otherwise nah I don't need a mask on


----------



## Mariah (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m a total mask fanatic. Finally! A way to keep my face warm during the freezing Chicago winter.  I wear them from the moment I step outside. I keep them on in the car and I sometimes wear them around the house. I plan on wearing a mask for the rest of my life. I love the different patterns. My favorites are made from misprinted dish towels. They’re very comfortable. I get them here!


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

I wear masks in the parking lot and stores and stuff and drive-thrus (if im close to the window)
I wear masks to lessons and stuff and big get togethers but if its just a couple friends we're fine.
I'm used to them, honestly it makes sense and I'm just doing my part to get out of this hellhole called covid


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 25, 2021)

There are no cases where I am and not many in the country in general but my view is that if they were mandated and there were cases then I would want to take that very seriously and wear a mask everywhere. This virus has taken enough lives, the very least I could do in that situation is use all of the proper precautions. There have been more corona deaths than World War II. Additionally, my brother would almost certainly not survive it if he caught the virus and who knows who else is in the same situation- I think that masks are very important.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

I dont think people should be required to wear one... However people can and should be able to make decisions for thier business.
As someone who got a bad bacterial chest infection from wearing masks for hours... And has this haapen before from masks years before covid 19 was a thing, Who also has asthma and a history of being allergic to multiple antibotics or antibotics simply not working at all.. The mask thing is a huge issue for me. I had two options for antibotics from this infection i had for months because they couldnt get them to work. One of them was black boxed.
Luckily for me after having issues trying to find a doctor to treat me even though my covid test was negative i recovered. Slow but achieved and while being at home where i was safest. Needless to say employment is also an issue because of the requirment of masks for hours upon hours.
I feel like people who have legitimate reasons get trampled on.
I do wear one for a trip to the store just because i dont want to deal with ignorant judgy loud people... And keep it as short as possible with the thinnest material i can find. needless to say most of the time i have someone to get my groceries because i simply cannot safely wear one for hours and i take forever walking because of muscle and joint mobility issues.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm strongly in support of masks and quite frankly I don't get the opposition to them.


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes, I wear them whenever I am around people. I believe it's the smart thing to do, and I judge anyone who doesn't wear one while they are around people. Endangering others is something I will not tolerate or listen to excuses for. I also personally cut contact with any anti-maskers that I knew.

In animal crossing, I don't wear their masks much. I like animal crossing to be an escape from reality.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2021)

to be honest, i haven’t left my house in several months but if i’m going to be around people who i don’t live with, whether it’s downstairs in the laundry room or receiving a mail delivery, i always have my mask on. i don’t wear one in-game, though; i’ve thought about it but haven’t actually done it aha.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Feb 26, 2021)

I hardly leave my house but I always wear masks when I'm in stores or any public place or building especially when there's a lot of people. If I'm outside and there aren't that many people, I don't really wear masks.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 26, 2021)

I remove my mask after leaving right away due to the fact that I wear glasses and I have to take them off when I wear my mask


----------



## mocha. (Feb 26, 2021)

I have asthma and always wear a mask, I’ll actually miss them when they’re eventually gone because I find a lot of comfort in being able to hide 50% of my face haha

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021



Dinosaurz said:


> I remove my mask after leaving right away due to the fact that I wear glasses and I have to take them off when I wear my mask


I also wear glasses, the fogging up is a nightmare but one of my friends actually bought some anti-fog spray for her glasses and they’ve worked a treat! Might be worth investing if that’s the issue you’re having


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 26, 2021)

Any time I go out, I will always put on a mask before I leave my vehicle. Even if there wasn't a mask mandate I would still do it, since I'm not taking any chances any time soon with the fact that COVID-19 is mainly an airborne virus and masks help to mitigate that risk of catching it. I never want to put my health nor my family's health nor anybody else's health at risk when I'm able to do something about it, y'know?

It is disappointing that masks have become so politicized, because we should be prioritizing the health of everybody and working towards reducing the spread of COVID-19 and ending this pandemic sooner rather than later. Masks help mitigate the spread of COVID-19, and mask mandates should definitely be and remain in place everywhere until the pandemic is over, as otherwise lots of people won't wear one simply because it isn't required ("give an inch, take a mile"), which in turn just makes COVID-19 keep spreading. The only people who shouldn't be wearing a mask are those who can't for medical reasons. Those who are anti-maskers are just selfish people whose beliefs and actions endanger all of our lives. Being uncomfortable with a piece of fabric on your face is a much better alternative to people (including yourself) getting severely sick and possibly even dying all because you wouldn't wear a mask.

As for wearing them in-game, in truth I don't care. I sometimes wore them in New Horizons early on (in March/April), but now I don't bother. Ultimately, it is a virtual world where it doesn't matter whether or not you have a mask on, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Feb 26, 2021)

Masks are so important to keep one another safe  ❤
Atm our cases are really good so I don't wear an mask except public transport. It is an absolute must interacting with a place with so many people. I am glad it is mandatory right now as people don't unfortunately share the same view. When cases spike I switch to wearing my mask more.
As for in-game I just treat as it accessory. I do think it is cute people do it as being covid safe, just hope their attitude carries over to real life too


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

I often had to wear a face mask in the laboratory I used to work in so I didn't find it particularly novel or something I had strong opinions on when it was enforced here. Right now I'm working from home, studying from home, and get my groceries delivered so I've no reason to venture outside and make contact with people.

I wear one in ACNH as a fashion accessory and have done since launch. The few times I have removed it I found it didn't look right so put it straight back on again. Much like the mohawk wig it is just a part of my identity now.


----------



## Manah (Feb 26, 2021)

I wear one whenever I'm in a building with other people that isn't my own home and outside when getting close to other people is unavoidable.

I can only wear thin ones though, else I can get literally blinding migraines especially in combination with being on a bus (the absolute worst was when I had to sit down for half an hour afterwards before I was even able to walk again. I stopped wearing fabric masks after that day.)

I'm fine with people who have genuine reasons to be unable to wear a mask, but those tend to just explain their reasons instead of complaining about rights and freedom and whatnot. And probably still empoy other methods of minimizing risks, so it's fairly easy to tell who has legitimate reasons. The people who circumvent our "no more than one visitor from a different household at a time" by celebrating their birthday eight times are just idiots.

Masks in AC are nice to have but if someone required me to wear one, I'd probably leave/not visit their island in the first place. You do you, but I'm playing games to get a break from real life for a bit.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 26, 2021)

In the last few months I’ve hardly ever left the house but when I have been out I have always worn a mask, mostly this has only been to hospital or the doctors but I’d wear it in any public space/building. I’m not a massive fan of them mainly because I always seem to get light headed from wearing one too long, very low blood pressure doesn’t really help this though, but I feel safer when I’m out of I wear one and want to make sure I’m protecting others too so that everyone can try and stay safe and healthy. Obviously though there are health problems that prevent people from wearing a mask so I don’t think they should have to wear one if it’s detrimental to their health.

As for in game masks I think they’re completely fine as an accessory, or if people just want to have on for their character to make it more life like, but like others have mentioned - forcing someone to wear one to visit an island seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 26, 2021)

They've gone so far as to mandate the FFP2/(K)N95 masks where I live, and there were mask mandates on and off before that, but I've been wearing one in any indoor public space since it first became a thing. I do find them super uncomfortable, though, unfortunately - the fabric ones are always too big for my face, so I have to twist the ear straps to get them to be snug (which I didn't realize for a few months, ugh), and they always slide up into my eyes, while the FFP2 masks are noticeably much harder to breathe through, so I get a headache if I wear them for too long, even though I don't have any sort of breathing problems otherwise. I was actually hoping them switching to the stricter mask mandate here might help contain the spread, just by making people not want to go out besides for necessities if they have to wear an FFP2 mask, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be going that way. 

In-game, I do wear one sometimes, but mainly just when it fits the outfit, and then I'd say it's more inspired by, like, edgy Asian fashionistas and dancers who wear one to protect their identity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2021)

I always wear one when I'm near others or inside a building, but if I'm in a room alone (like my bedroom or my designated practice room at the music hall) or if I'm walking around alone where no one else is, then I don't wear it. I have a hard time breathing when I wear one so if I can avoid it I usually do. that being said I understand the mandate and always wear it around others.

also I think making characters in a video game wear a mask for pandemic related reasons is asinine. I personally don't like masks at all as a fashion statement (unless like someone mentioned before it has to do with asian culture) so when I see people on Pokemon GO or New Horizons wearing a face mask because "there's a pandemic going on" it irritates me. like it's not happening in the game lol??

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> I wear one in ACNH as a fashion accessory and have done since launch. The few times I have removed it I found it didn't look right so put it straight back on again. Much like the mohawk wig it is just a part of my identity now.


your player is an exception, he looks v nice with the mask and mohawk


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 26, 2021)

Only in stores that requires it, the cloth masks are useless anyway, this have been proven time, and time again, if people want to believe the convenient lies then by all means wear them if that's what it takes for you to feel safe.
Personally I get sick whenever I wear one, my nose starts running , and my throat, and chest feels tight hours later, and I get a slight fever, nothing serious, but annoying nonetheless, not sure why but whatever, I just deal with it.


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2021)

I do it whenever I'm indoors, whether im going up to my apartment or walking into the cornerstore. If im walking outside and theres no people I'll pull it down, if someone is coming my way I'll pull it back up tho.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 26, 2021)

These poll results right now are encouraging!

Yes, I listen to health officials and always wear a mask. I don't go out much but when I do, I keep a mask on from the moment I step out of my car until I return.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2021)

I only wear a face mask when I'm around other people, if I'm going for a walk with absolutely no one around then I can't justify wearing one. A few months ago (just before Christmas), there was a lady at the tills, a customer, without a mask. As far as I'm aware, she was never questioned on it either. It's possible that she might have had a condition, but it was not physical so its difficult to make a judgement without knowing the circumstances. However, I know many people with breathing conditions who still wear masks and respect the rules, and I praise those that do. It was very strange to see only one person without a mask, and she definitely stood out.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

I always wear a mask around others to keep everyone safe as much as possible, even if I have to put up with smelling my stinky breath lol. If that isn't an option, I try to keep a good distance from them. As for New Horizons, I don't. I really don't want to be reminded of that while playing. If people wear masks in game to send a message, that's fine.


----------



## Cirice (Feb 26, 2021)

Man I just LOVE wearing the mask. It keeps me anonymous, I don't have to small to people when I'm talking to them, it's warm, and I can make funny faces under lmao. 
I'll absolutely keep wearing them once we don't have to.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 26, 2021)

I wear one when it's required like in shops and on public transport as thats the only time I'm out and about when I'm not at home or at work where we don't have to wear masks. If I'm near people at work or in the public I stick to social distancing along with making sure there's ventilation inside enclosed areas.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 26, 2021)

I wear it when I'm in stores or around other people. Not outside, but I'm also distanced when I'm outside and avoid passing people on sidewalks.


----------



## Livia (Feb 26, 2021)

I hate wearing a mask, so I only wear one when it's required. My mom recently started wearing two masks and she's trying to convince me to do the same, but that's not happening. I already have trouble breathing in one mask.

I would never wear one in animal crossing because I play games to escape real life.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> your player is an exception, he looks v nice with the mask and mohawk


If Nintendo ever release some less approachable/friendly looking mouthes I might consider removing the mask. Smiling doesn't suit my vibe.


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2021)

Whenever I go out I always wear a mask. The only time I don't is when I meet up with family, which probably isn't the safest but I don't want them to be offended or anything of the liking!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 26, 2021)

I won't say that I wear one "all" the time when around other people...but, when it comes to the general public, I definitely do. It's not a big deal at all...and I actually like wearing one in some cases. Even after this is over, I might keep wearing a bandana in certain situations just because I like to (especially in the winter, when this keeps my face warm...and actually helps me breath better in the cold).

Anti-maskers have been brainwashed. Plain and simple. Ironically, the very logic that they are using to claim that people are "sheep" for wearing the masks is the exact reason why they are choosing not to wear one. It's a two-sided coin that they completely fail to grasp. Also, I can't bear to listen to people complain that they "can't breathe" with one on. I mean...let me tell you, if you "can't breathe" with a thin layer of cloth or paper over your face, then you better see a doctor right quick...because, you have bigger problems. People literally workout in the gym, jog, hike, etc. while wearing masks. If you can't breathe with one on...that's a serious personal issue.


----------



## hakutaku (Feb 26, 2021)

I wear one whenever it's mandatory, so whenever I'm in a shop (since lockdown v.3 started the only time I'm around other people is at the supermarket). Sometimes I keep it on while walking around outside too, just because it keeps my face warmer in winter. 

 I've seen a few people in shops not wearing masks recently, which is disappointing :/


----------



## slzzpz (Feb 26, 2021)

I double mask + face shield. I live in a conservative area where "patriots" refuse to wear masks because "my rights", so I try to stay as safe as possible.

Businesses allow them in with no issues. I've even seen employees with no masks.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2021)

Stores have gotten really strict around here and typically won’t let people in without a mask.

I work in a warehouse and they’ve recently banned neck gaiters and bandanas for employees while working in the warehouse, stating that they don’t provide any protection. If I must wear a mask, it’s always a neck gaiter, but I’ve had to get a different mask for my job just because it pays very well and it’s not a difficult job at all. I do think wearing masks should be a personal choice and not forced by businesses or government mandates, but I think the government should have less power in general... not just with the mask thing.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 26, 2021)

I wear a mask in shops/public buildings, in cars, and even when walking to and from shops because it saves having to keep putting it on and taking it off. I don't wear one if I'm just going for a walk in my local park, as I can stay well away from other people. I'm in an at-risk group, so I'm very aware of people getting too close to me, not wearing masks, or wearing one but fiddling with it constantly. I do struggle with breathing a bit sometimes, but I still wear one because, well, why wouldn't I? I don't want coronavirus and I don't want to spread it. 

Just today I was talking to a family member about how it's great there's loads of different styles so people can wear cute designs (this morning I was wearing my rainbow mask  ).

I strongly believe we should continue to wear masks during flu season or when we're sick, even when the pandemic is under control. It just seems polite to not go round spreading your germs to everyone else. I'll keep wearing mine in the future. And they keep your face nice and warm when it's cold!

I honestly get angry at people who won't wear one just because they don't like it (if you have a legitimate medical reason, that's obviously totally different and 100% fine). It's just a piece of fabric. It's selfish, because masks aren't just about protecting yourself, but everyone around you.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 26, 2021)

I honestly don't like wearing an mask, especially in California when summer comes around, but I know its truly better safe then sorry for yourself and others. I already know 3 people who have passed away from this virus so, its completely real.

Just please wear your mask


----------



## deana (Feb 26, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> -snip-


If the mask mandate is introduced before people have a chance to opt in on their own terms then I can see how that is somewhat unfair. I think not having a mandate would also put less pressure/ridicule on those who genuinely can't wear a mask which would be a big benefit to not having one. I know in some other places masks aren't mandated and people are still doing just fine because enough people (not everyone but enough) wear masks voluntarily. But sadly I live where stupid people are, where they won't do anything unless actually forced in to it so that's why I'm pro mandate for my area specifically. 

As for private businesses though they can make whatever rules they want because it's a private business  (as long as they make reasonable accommodations of course, such as offering curbside pickup)


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2021)

Regarding the vaccine, I don’t really see a point in it if we still have to wear masks. I hope airlines won’t require it for travel, but I simply don’t see how that wouldn’t happen. There are already required shots to go to certain countries.

My job is actually paying money in order to get the vaccination, but I won’t be getting it. They’re paying $300, but it’s taxed so it’s not really worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm always wearing one when I'm out and around ppl, but once I went into the forest and forgot (it was in my pocket though).
I was already wearing one before Covid because of my allergies (dust, pollen, fine particles) so it doesn't annoy me.
At least now, nobody pays attention to me anymore for wearing one.


----------



## eggie_ (Feb 27, 2021)

i always wear a mask! not double masking yet, but i haven't really been able to find any good rules/guidelines/standards on it and theres some mixed info about it to i might when theres more information out about it. but yeah i wear my mask in public *always.* even if we're walking a trail and theres no one around i wear my mask in case we run into someone (but also it keeps my face warmer hehe) 
i think i'll probably continue wearing masks even when we dont really have to anymore, like for colds and stuff. i also get bad allergies in the spring w the pollen so masks can maybe help with that. plus some masks are kinda cute!!

i think the mask-wearing for me is something i take very seriously because both of my parents are in kind of at-risk groups when it comes to covid, so i like to take whatever precaution i can! i understand not everyone may have the same paranoia as me when it comes to covid, especially since both of my parents *did* end up getting sick with it last year (they are both healthcare workers, so they contracted covid from the workplace). i have to say, it was extremely stressful, and i don't wish those kinds of fears that can come from dealing with covid first-hand on anyone, not even people who don't wear masks or don't really "believe" in covid. but i think the most frustrating thing is that my parents are forced to enter contact with patients who do not care about covid or any of the safety precautions regarding covid (such as wearing masks) and then who has to deal with the ramifications of their selfishness? when they do get sick, who is in charge of their care? i think this is the biggest reason i wear masks, because i just can't live with the idea that i might have gotten someone else sick from my own disregard of very, very simple precautions. i also definitely stopped having discomfort with wearing masks after i had to wear one in my own house for 4 weeks when my parents were sick. it's something you can absolutely acclimate to (just note that i don't have like, medical issues or any type of sensory issues), though i do understand why a lot of people can't.

anyways, thats the end of my tyrade lol. 

tl;dr i wear masks literally everywhere and wear masks if you can


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 27, 2021)

I am 100% pro mask. I have a handful of fabric ones and I make sure to always wear one when I am going into a store. I wash mine often to make sure they're clean and ready to be worn again. I don't go out very often, only to the grocery store and the pharmacy when needed, so that's when I wear them. I think that if you are able to wear one you definitely should as they help keep other people safe. 

I sympathize with not enjoying wearing them - it makes my anxiety flare up for some reason. I try to be quick with my trips because of it. I'm already a pretty nervous person in general and don't love crowds. Covid has sort of upped that feeling of uneasiness for me and then to be wearing a mask on top of it? Yeah, it can be tricky. It can make me feel light headed more easily since I already get that short of breath feeling when I'm nervous, which makes me dizzy and feel a bit sick. But I try to remember to do my little breathing exercises, focus on something else, and finish what I'm doing. I'll keep my mask on until I've returned the cart to it's little area just because it makes me feel safer since I'll be walking by people as I'm putting the cart away. 

I am also in favour of the mask mandate. I think it's necessary, even though I wish it wasn't. Before the mandate was put into effect in my province it was very rare to see anybody wear a mask. I fully believe that without the mask mandate there would be a lot of people who _can _wear a mask, simply choosing not to. Which does put other people at risk and I don't think that's fair. If you can't wear a mask for genuine medical reasons that's completely different. I think they should still try to limit their outings (ie: stick to only going to essential stores) but that's a different discussion.

As for masks in games? That's not my cup of tea, personally. I don't make my character wear one and I don't tell people they have to wear one when they visit. If they want to wear one that's totally fine and I'm not going to tell them to take it off, lol. I just don't personally have my character wear one.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 27, 2021)

I wear my mask in shops and in the taxi
I take off my mask when I’m out the shop 
I might make one for my build a bear


----------



## Uffe (Feb 27, 2021)

I only wear one before entering a store, places where they serve food or drinks, and at work. When I'm out walking, I don't wear a mask. I just avoid people.


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2021)

i wear one if i am going to any public place tbh, which hasnt been often lol
when i meet with anyone who doesnt live with me (i only have met up w one other person outside my household which is my bf lmao) , i wear a mask the whole time. i wear one when going to drive thrus as well
but i try to avoid going anywhere public as much as possible : )


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't go anywhere that requires one, and wouldn't wear one anyway.

I have anxiety, and can't stand to be restricted or have anything over my face.

I can't even stand sunglasses.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2021)

I basically only wear it in public transport cause they want you too and it's definitely crowded whenever I have to use it, so yeah. I did use in stores a couple of times during xmas/in some smaller stores as well but yeah just grabbing groceries quickly or being outside no. I also did when I met people I haven't met since before stricter restrictions.

I don't like it though, cause people can't use it, use it as an excuse not to keep distance/bump into queues, use the wrong kinds, use them as neck collars etc.

I don't think they should be forced cause people basically throw them away incorrectly and don't get fined for that even more, so. So yeah just enforce distance and washing hands more and don't (ab)use the masks.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 28, 2021)

I will just leave this *HERE*.

...and* this video* too


----------



## Fruit & more (Feb 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Stores have gotten really strict around here and typically won’t let people in without a mask.
> 
> I work in a warehouse and they’ve recently banned neck gaiters and bandanas for employees while working in the warehouse, stating that they don’t provide any protection. If I must wear a mask, it’s always a neck gaiter, but I’ve had to get a different mask for my job just because it pays very well and it’s not a difficult job at all. I do think wearing masks should be a personal choice and not forced by businesses or government mandates, but I think the government should have less power in general... not just with the mask thing.



The reason it's not a personal choice, is because it's not a choice that just affects you, it's a choice that affects everyone else you work with, everyone you come in contact with and everyone who comes into the space you've been working in. 

Mask mandates aren't taking away your personal choice or your rights, they're protecting other people's right to _live._
That's not something you have the right to decide for someone else. 

I have some mild breathing issues with the masks and I will never not wear them if I have to go out, which I do not do if at all possible, since, you know, I could die if I get sick. If I have a choice to avoid killing people I'm going to take it.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 28, 2021)

It doesn't matter the context, your rights end where my rights begin. No one else's rights are more important than my own, they are equal.
I can't stand cigarette smoke, but when I go for a walk in the park and there is a heavy smoker in front of me puffing away, leaving me to walk through his/her cloud of smoke, is it my right to have him/her put his head in a plastic bag while smoking? No it is not. It is my choice to step aside, stop and let him/her gain some distance, etc...
As i stated before, my rights ended where his/her rights began. Remember to MYOB people. If you want to wear a mask, great wear it. If you don't,  don't shop where it is mandatory. If you want some middle ground, wear one only when required. If you are afraid or in danger, get someone else to face that fear/danger for you. You can't muzzle the world based on your own fears.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 28, 2021)

I’ve had certain stores require hand sanitizer upon entrance, and I’ve had to leave because I can’t use it. I’m severely allergic and that’s when I believe it started getting out of hand... Businesses requiring masks? I’m not for it, but it’s understandable I guess. But businesses requiring SANITIZER upon entrance? That’s ridiculous. Maybe I’m a bit biased being allergic but that just seems very odd to me.


----------



## Fruit & more (Feb 28, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> It doesn't matter the context, your rights end where my rights begin. No one else's rights are more important than my own, they are equal.
> I can't stand cigarette smoke, but when I go for a walk in the park and there is a heavy smoker in front of me puffing away, leaving me to walk through his/her cloud of smoke, is it my right to have him/her put his head in a plastic bag while smoking? No it is not. It is my choice to step aside, stop and let him/her gain some distance, etc...
> As i stated before, my rights ended where his/her rights began. Remember to MYOB people. If you want to wear a mask, great wear it. If you don't,  don't shop where it is mandatory. If you want some middle ground, wear one only when required. If you are afraid or in danger, get someone else to face that fear/danger for you. You can't muzzle the world based on your own fears.



No they aren't. Yours is about not being uncomfortable. Mine is about not dying and not killing other people. They are absolutely not equal. You do not have the right to put other people's lives at risk without their express permission. Point blank. 

If you don't understand why you should want to keep people from dying then I don't know what to say to you. 

Nobody is muzzling anybody and this isn't baseless fear. There is a very real risk of dying for people. It is very reasonable to require people to do the bare minimum to try and keep people from dying. You wouldn't go into a hospital and flaunt all the rules that keep people safe. Nobody would think you were smart or cool or just exercising your rights if you did that. Your right to do whatever you want in a hospital wouldn't be equal to the patients rights. 

(And aside from just the regular risk of dying from the disease or the potential health affects, when you're healthy, I have multiple risk factors that up my chances of dying if I get sick. Even if I didn't it still wouldn't be a baseless fear. I have other people do pickup orders for important things like groceries and people don't really leave the house otherwise. Everyone in this house is high risk/higher risk. And we're not stupid. We don't have parties or visit people because we know better than that.)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve had certain stores require hand sanitizer upon entrance, and I’ve had to leave because I can’t use it. I’m severely allergic and that’s when I believe it started getting out of hand... Businesses requiring masks? I’m not for it, but it’s understandable I guess. But businesses requiring SANITIZER upon entrance? That’s ridiculous. Maybe I’m a bit biased being allergic but that just seems very odd to me.


What is it about hand sanitiser that makes you allergic if you don't mind me asking? 

I've been to shops where the sanitiser is very thick in substance (and usually scented too) and whilst it does it's job of cleaning your hands it can leave them very sticky for a long time afterwards. Whereas at my place of employment the hand sanitiser is more water in substance because the alcohol content is a lot higher but dries instantly on your hands when applying it.

To be honest though, once this pandemic is over I really hope hand sanitising stations stick around, even if it's just as an option before entering shops etc. The fact everyone is cleaning their hands more often and helping to eliminate other bugs and viruses is quite remarkable. It just goes to show that with keeping up with personal hygiene and general cleanliness can help benefit our health in the longterm.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 28, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> What is it about hand sanitiser that makes you allergic if you don't mind me asking? I've been to shops where the sanitiser is very thick in substance (and usually scented too) and whilst it does it's job of cleaning your hands it can leave them very sticky for a long time afterwards. Whereas at my place of employment the hand sanitiser is more water in substance because the alcohol content is a lot higher but dries instantly on your hands when applying it.
> 
> To be honest though, once this pandemic is over I really hope hand sanitising stations stick around, even if it's just as an option before entering shops etc. The fact everyone is cleaning their hands more often and helping to eliminate other bugs and viruses is quite remarkable. It just goes to show that with keeping up with personal hygiene and general cleanliness can help benefit our health in the longterm.


Whenever I used it, my skin would just break out and become all red and itchy. It’s nothing Cortizone cream won’t heal though. I use baby wipes as an alternative.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 28, 2021)

@Fruit & more
Do you have a clue about rights? I think not.
You put yourself in danger when you...

Cross the street (lookout, there's a bus coming)
Climb into a motor vehicle (is that a drunk driver)
Go to the bank (is today the day it will be robbed)
Go swimming at the beach (ahh Shark)

So should we ban crossing the street to save a life?
Should we ban alcohol?
Should we ban masks so a bank robber can be identified easier?
Should we kill all the sharks so I can swim in safety?

Please, be real....

To say my right to be comfortable is less than your right to live (without fear) is placing your right above mine. Sorry, it doesn't work that way Sir


----------



## Fruit & more (Feb 28, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> @Fruit & more
> Do you have a clue about rights? I think not.
> You put yourself in danger when you...
> 
> ...



None of those things are even remotely close to what we are talking about. 

You _don't _have the right to drunk drive because_ that puts other people's lives in danger _which! Is exactly what we are talking about!!! 

You're the one who's not being realistic. 
It's a mask. It's not a big deal to put it on when you go to the store or interact with human beings you don't live with. I don't know why you're putting up such a fit, when all it does is make you look immature and selfish. 

And it's not my right to live without fear, it's my (and other peoples) right to live at all, because not wearing masks helps spread the disease that is _actively killing people. _

I guess you just don't understand science or empathy though. Since you clearly don't care if people die because _you _got them sick. 

A lot of rights are equal, and should be equal (or aren't equal and need to be made equal) but not all 'rights' should be.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Show me proof that masks work.
Are you merely parroting what you've been told? Sounds like it.

...oh and how can I get anyone sick if I myself an not sick you science expert you?

I'll just be over here, breathing my viruses on everyone else and trying to figure out how I got these viruses I am spreading (according to you)


----------



## Fruit & more (Feb 28, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> Show me proof that masks work.
> Are you merely parroting what you've been told? Sounds like it.
> 
> ...oh and how can I get anyone sick if I myself an not sick you since expert you?



And you just came up with everything in your head all by your own, huh? 

How do_ you _know you aren't sick? Do you know how long you can be infectious before you actually get sick? Do you know anything about proper quarantine procedures if you're exposed or become sick? Do you actually know anything at all?

I have taken a medical related class on the virus. Though I am not an expert on it by any means it's pretty safe to say I know more than you do. 

I won't be responding again because I know what you people are like, but maybe stop and think, for a second, about someone other than yourself.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Haha, you're right F&M, I just don't get it, but what I just now got, from your posts, is the meaning behind your username.

Haha
Buhhhhhhhh Byereeeeeee (said without a mask) (or a virus)

One more thing, let's play the "Ignore" game. I'll go first!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Feb 28, 2021)

I am required to wear a mask at all times at work. I have been doing this since the end of February last year. After almost a year of this it honestly feels like second nature at this point. 

We've been offering curbside services at my job (vet clinic) since then as well. Majority of our clients do not wear a mask and get out of their vehicle when we ask them not to. I don't see us opening our doors any time soon, especially not without us having the opportunity to vaccinate first.  It's appalling how many people blatantly disrespect and threaten the safety of my staff every day. People are mad they can't come inside, but they don't know how to follow the rules.


----------



## bleached (Feb 28, 2021)

I wear one any time I'm around people - unfortunately most people in my town don't care to wear one too :[ I'm honestly surprised we've only had one case in my school.
I have no respect for anti-maskers. They have blood on their hands.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Regarding the vaccine, I don’t really see a point in it if we still have to wear masks. I hope airlines won’t require it for travel, but I simply don’t see how that wouldn’t happen. There are already required shots to go to certain countries.
> 
> My job is actually paying money in order to get the vaccination, but I won’t be getting it. They’re paying $300, but it’s taxed so it’s not really worth it in my opinion.


The sooner people get vaccinated, the sooner people can stop wearing masks. If a lot of people refuse to get vaccinated, then everyone will have to wear masks longer because masks and social distancing are the only reliable ways to stop the spread of COVID outside of people getting vaccinated.

Even if the money your employer is offering is taxed, it will still come out to you getting about $200 that you otherwise wouldn't have for doing something that isn't that hard and will also help protect you from getting really sick.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe for most people, being forced to wear a mask for hours isn't life threatening but for some people, like me, it is.
Of course people like me shouldnt be out and about but the world and reality still carries on. Still gotta bring in paychecks, and having help with errands isn't always an option sometimes.
I have a much larger chance of survival from a virus than a bacterial infection because of how many antibotics i am very allergic too or how the ones im not allergic too often don't work. Ive almost died one time because they only had one left to try and it was a black boxed one.
I think people are way to quick to jump to conclusions when they go on appearance alone or try compare thier condition to others. Just like those people who harass disabled parking parkers in the parking lot as being fakers or using granny's tag because they dont have a cane or wheel chair or look young even though they have a medical condition that applies.

And, PTSD isn't something you can usually point at in the public and say that person has it or doesn't.
There are very real variables out there.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2021)

I always wear a mask going out shopping and while at work, thou most of my coworkers don't Some I can understand cause their mask will constantly get wet but others, not so much. Back at my old job I actually wanted to wear a mask before it was 'mandated legal' (quotes cause its not enforced like it should be) but I was strictly not allowed too for a good like, month. If I did wear a mask to work before it was legal, I would have been sent home, despite literally over half of the customers coming in wearing masks already.
I do take it off when I eat my lunch at work, but I'm also outside away from any people. I WOULD just eat in my car if I could. But I can't. I don't have insurance on it so legally I can't drive it, so I eat outside away from others.

As for mask wearing in NH, if anyone here trades with me and is reading this, I only dress my character up like that for fashion I have them wear the privacy mask and not the doctors mask cause I like darker clothes and the privacy mask is black, compared to the starch white doctors mask. I really hope anyone who traded with me doesn't think my character wearing a mask is offensive to them, I just like how it looks. I've had my characters back in NL wear the doctors mask but always wish there was a black version.
And also no I don't require people to wear a mask coming over to my island, that's just extreme.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2021)

I wear it in public areas where it’s required, but it’s off my face the second get in my car.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 3, 2021)

Both irl and in Animal Crossing, I wear it around most of my friends too irl, although I do find it annoying especially in humid conditions (I wear a semi-thick cloth mask) it does get a little hard to breath. I wear one in Animal Crossing, cause I just don't like how my character's mouth and nose look, and now they look so weird without one.


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 3, 2021)

Always worn one when I go to stores and stuff because I want to protect myself and other people. The only time I don't wear one outside is when I'm outside walking around my neighborhood.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep I wear a mask whenever I'm around others, even my extended family (not in my house ofc). Better safe than sorry...
As for in-game I only wear one for fashion sense.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine (Mar 3, 2021)

I think putting masks on my character is cute lol occasionally I’ll rock that black leather one with the visual punk outfit or something else punky  we’re styling them in real life why not accessorize in the game too? Usually I don’t put it on her but I don’t see anything wrong with normalizing masks in this way


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 3, 2021)

Glad this thread exist, shows me all the anti masters that I'm just not going to interact with on here


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 7, 2021)

You wouldn’t want to interact with someone just because of their decision to not wear a mask?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

As a side note...I'm seeing way more people not wearing masks in public places now.

Just because the vaccine is more available, I think people are acting like they don't need to keep doing it. The vaccine is going to work in conjunction with the masks. We can be rid of this by the end of the year if people stop botching things in the final act. We saw this last time. You all made the spread so much worse than it needed to be in the first place. Now you're going to prolong things even more just because you're stubborn. Why is it so hard to follow through with this? Get your shot, keep wearing your mask until everyone else has their shot. We'll be rid of this. Don't botch it again. This is like riding to the finish in a bicycle race and then taking your hands off the handle bars in the last 50 feet and crashing. Just keep doing it. We're all tired of the restrictions. That is exactly why it's worth doing right.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 7, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> You wouldn’t want to interact with someone just because of their decision to not wear a mask?


Yes pandemic still going on, I know masks can be a pain to wear but putting yourself and others at risk is kinda cringe


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 7, 2021)

Whenever I'm required to go out I absolutely always wear a mask. I even wear double. I'd rather be safe than sorry. I know people close to me who have already passed  away from covid and it's not pretty. It bothers me to see how many people in my state are so casual about the pandemic. The last time I went out I saw so many people in close quarters none with mask on.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 7, 2021)

The thing with masks is they are meant to protect _others _so I always feel better wearing one whenever I’m around people. I’m always scared I’ll spread it to someone since a family member works in the ER so I’m wearing it most of the time, but it does get annoying sometimes. I’d just rather prevent the spread.

If somebody isn’t wearing a mask for a health reason, I understand. But I just won’t physically go near people who aren’t to try and prevent the spread.


----------



## ting1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm fine with the mask mandates and will continue to abide by them.  And yes my AC character usually wears one, lol.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> You wouldn’t want to interact with someone just because of their decision to not wear a mask?


I agree with this.  Cutting off communication from some just for not wearing a mask or for disagreeing with the mandates is going a bit far, in my opinion. :/
You wouldn't unfriend a person just for having a different religion, would you?  I wouldn't think so.

. . . 

I also think it is going a bit far to blame someone for the death of another person just because they had know idea they have the virus and understandably not wear a mask.  Now, if a person knew they had the virus, but they willingly went out anyway, that is a different story.  *STAY HOME IF YOU FEEL SICK!!!*

You also have to keep in mind that that face masks are not 100% reliable and the virus can be spread in other ways.
(e.g. let's say a MASKED person went out to eat, they had the virus, but didn't have symptoms at the time, they sat at a table, so the table becomes cantaminated, the next person comes in and sits at that table after they are done and they end up getting the virus.)

. . . 

Now, I am not that anti-masker who doesn't wear one (not that I blame them).  I DO wear one when told or required, but I just don't see the proof that they work.

I will say this: I have gotten to the point where it is not that big of a deal if it's just for a little bit, but if it extends an 1-2 hours or over, it starts to really make me feel nervous, uncomfortable, etc.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 14, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I agree with this.  Cutting off communication from some just for not wearing a mask or for disagreeing with the mandates is going a bit far, in my opinion. :/
> You wouldn't unfriend a person just for having a different religion, would you?  I wouldn't think so.



I think it is perfectly reasonably to decide to no longer be friends with somebody over this. It carries the same or at least a comparable weight, as somebody who actively chooses to rally against vaccinations and refuses to get their children vaccinated. 

Those decisions are _not_ harmless. Those decisions are _not_ self contained. If choosing to not wear a mask only harmed yourself maybe it would be different but we know that wearing masks is _for the benefit of others. _Hell, making sure that you stay healthy is also a benefit to others. Because if you end up sick because you’re actively choosing to go without a mask you might end up in the ICU and we are constantly hearing about how we don’t have enough beds in the hospitals.

Getting vaccinated is for your benefit and the _benefit of others. _By choosing to not wear a mask or not get vaccinated you are willingly allowing yourself to not only get yourself sick but potentially pass on the virus to others.

The fact that you can carry covid without displaying symptoms is an even stronger reason to wear one every time you go out. If you can’t tell when you’re potentially infected you need to take the same precautions as if you know you are. 

In regards to the religion comparison I also have every right to break off friendships with people if their religious views affect our friendship. If I can’t be friends with a devout Christian or somebody devout in another faith without them constantly talking about how being a lesbian is a sin, how I’m going to hell, or how I need help then I will break off the friendship. 

Heck, it doesn’t even need to be sexuality based. I will break off the friendship if the religious person in question is using their religion to make me feel bad or lesser than in anyway. And that is well within my right.

I can and I _am _happily friends with religious people who don’t think that their views are the be all and end all. If they want to tell me about a special holiday or something religious going on in their lives they’re more than welcome to! But when they try and tell me that I’m wrong for not being religious our friendship stops. And that’s okay.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes to everything @-Lumi- just said! 

When people willfully choose not to wear a mask because they feel it's some mark of oppression or brainwash'sim then it says A LOT about them. Like how selfish do you have to be to not want to keep others safe? Like you shouldn't be going out to begin with so the absolute least you could do while you're out shopping at Kohls is wear the dang mask. Like you're not going to stay home and avoid unnecessary trips so the very least you can do is wear a mask to make sure you don't infect anybody else. 

And just yes to all the religious stuff you mentioned as well! Overly pushy religious people are quick to get the boot from me. It's just too much and so hateful, I can't waste my energy on those people. 

But all in all, virus is still going on folks, we're almost there, but we can't get there if people just stop wearing masks and stop social distancing because vaccines are becoming more and more available. When they give us the all clear it will be great, until then just wear your freaking mask or i don't know, don't go out for unnecessary crap like meaningless shopping and going out to eat and all that.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Mar 14, 2021)

I think better safe then sorry in all honestly. With the numbers rising around here it should be mandatory.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 14, 2021)

I wear one if I’m in public but I’ve never been a fan of the mask in animal crossing. The mask at first was annoying but now I’m used to it. Working while wearing one sucks though. It’s already hot because I’m doing physical work and then the mask makes it 10x hotter. Lately I’ve been wearing my new mask. It’s black with the Bratz logo in gold glitter haha.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I think it is perfectly reasonably to decide to no longer be friends with somebody over this. It carries the same or at least a comparable weight, as somebody who actively chooses to rally against vaccinations and refuses to get their children vaccinated.
> 
> Those decisions are _not_ harmless. Those decisions are _not_ self contained. If choosing to not wear a mask only harmed yourself maybe it would be different but we know that wearing masks is _for the benefit of others. _Hell, making sure that you stay healthy is also a benefit to others. Because if you end up sick because you’re actively choosing to go without a mask you might end up in the ICU and we are constantly hearing about how we don’t have enough beds in the hospitals.
> 
> ...





tiffanistarr said:


> Yes to everything @-Lumi- just said!
> 
> When people willfully choose not to wear a mask because they feel it's some mark of oppression or brainwash'sim then it says A LOT about them. Like how selfish do you have to be to not want to keep others safe? Like you shouldn't be going out to begin with so the absolute least you could do while you're out shopping at Kohls is wear the dang mask. Like you're not going to stay home and avoid unnecessary trips so the very least you can do is wear a mask to make sure you don't infect anybody else.
> 
> ...


I am just going to put this in one reply, since these are connected to each other.

But first, I would like to address something to *tiffanistarr* personally.  What did you mean by "How selfish could you be to not want to keep others safe"?  Was this addressed to me personally, or where you referring to anyone in general who chooses to not wear a face mask? Because I did say that I DO wear them in public, as much as it can be a pain.  Doing something that makes a yourself uncomfortable is *selfless*_, _whether you agree with the mandates or not.  And I am almost 100% sure people have their reasons other than just "Oh, I don't want to keep people safe!" -- if people like that really exist, then I am concerned for humanity.  Of course, we want to try our hardest to keep others safe and end this pandemic as soon as possible.

This actually takes me to the mention of vaccines by *-Lumi-*.  Yes, my household will be getting ours in a month or so (they not quite yet available at our CVS store yet, and my dad plans on waiting a bit before taking us, so we don't have to deal with jampacked).

While I don't have a problem with anti-maskers, I will admit anti-vaxxers do made me angry. Vaccines are the main key to stopping this virus, and I hate it when I see/read a complaint from someone saying that vaccines will causes certain health conditions.  Not only does it make everyone worry and spread falsely harmful information, but these people are driving others away from getting vaccinated.  The faster people get vaccinated, the sooner all of this will end.

I know you two guys who I quoted haven't done anything to discourage people from getting vaccines, so I apologize if it comes of as so.  I just wanted to clarify that I am pro-vaccination, and I didn't want you guys to think that I am anti-vaccination, just because I don't agree with mask mandates.

Please also understand that just because I and certain people don't agree with the mandates, this does not mean that we don't follow them -- a lot of us DO follow them.  

As for the religious comparison, I apologize for not being clear enough on that.  If someone is pushing their beliefs on you, saying your lifestyle is a sin, etc., then yes, that is 100% a valid reason to unfriend someone.  I just meant unfriending someone MERELY for having a different religion.  Like if a person minds there own business about their religion, and let's a person live their life and accepts and loves them for they you are -- yet they still unfriends them, THAT is what I meant.

I know religion is a very touchy subject, and I will admit, it probably wasn't the best thing to compare mask mandate stances to, but it was the first one (and only) thing that popped into my head, as the thing they have in common is you are unfriending someone for a certain belief.  Please note that I am not talking about hateful beliefs (e.g. LGBT is a sin) -- I just mean simple ones that don't discriminate against against a group. 

I completely understand these passionate pro-maskers want people do what they can to slow/stop the virus, I do.  We all want this to be over ASAP, weather we agree with the mask mandates or not.  I just wish they understand the inconvenience of wearing a mask for an extended period of time can be like for some of us.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2021)

Well, besides it being forced to be wearing one as soon as leaving the house, I like wearing it!
It's quite annoying for someone like me, who wears glasses, but I actually feel so much more "hidden" with it,
which makes my social anxiety better. At first I was really embarassed of having to wear a mask, but by now
it's making me feel more confident somehow. Also, I absolutely hate people who aren't respecting to wear
a mask / wear it properly. I don't want to get your possible bacterias, so wear a mask properly like everybody else, thanks -.-"


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2021)

I’m personally choosing not to get vaccinated but I’m not telling other people not to. They’re welcome to get vaccinated if they want.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm a little skeptical about getting the vaccine. I've watched enough apocalypse movies...


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 15, 2021)

i don’t know if the first option correlates to being at home with family and having to wear a mask, so i decided to choose option number two. i do indeed wear a mask whenever i go out, and wherever i go, whether it be a store, another house, etc. though personally at home i don’t, since i know my family hasn’t caught anything due to their precautionary measures and carefulness. on top of that, i already have trouble breathing as it is, and so if i were to go out and wear a mask i’d only be able to go so long before having to go back home so i can take it off (which is better considering the pandemic, i try to stay home as much as possible) if i were to wear a mask at home, i swear id suffocate in it, so id rather not. though i do wish people wouldn’t come to my house every so often, even if it’s not that often, id rather not risk the chance of catching covid (for a second time) or for them to catch covid. especially when they bring very small babies or children over, or my grandparents, im especially weary of them. it may be hard having to limit family visitations, but until this whole pandemic is over and done with it has to be done for our own protection. ive already had a few relatives pass due to covid, and i don’t want to see that happen to anyone else. therefore i most definitely agree to the policy of wearing masks, as it’s a precautionary measure for not only our own safety, but the safety of others that some people fail to understand. if you’re not wearing a mask (unless you have health problems and you’re unable to wear them which i completely understand as my great aunt had the same issue) you’re putting your own life and the lives of others at risk, especially those who are prone to illnesses. id say if you’d rather not wear a mask it’s better to stay home as much as possible, but in the end that’s just my opinion.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 15, 2021)

there is no stance to be had here. not wearing one outside at all times is purposely promoting the spread of a deadly disease. don't "like" wearing the mask? would you rather waste away in a hospital or watching a loved one die? if everyone cared about the welfare of others from the start everything would've gone back to normal a long ass time ago.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 15, 2021)

Personally, I don't mind wearing a mask when i'm out and about on public transport or in generally crowded places, like supermarkets. I don't really see it as an issue, the only time I don't wear one is of course when i'm in my own space at home.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 15, 2021)

sushicatlikesart said:


> I'm a little skeptical about getting the vaccine. I've watched enough apocalypse movies...



Please don't base your opinions regarding things going on with the pandemic on fictional apocalypse movies. Real life has no script writers. It's much better to base your opinion on the vaccine on scientific studies and the words of actual healthcare experts.

I obviously can't deter you from being skeptical about the vaccine but I highly encourage you to not let fiction dictate your thoughts on this.​


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 15, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I am just going to put this in one reply, since these are connected to each other.
> 
> But first, I would like to address something to *tiffanistarr* personally.  What did you mean by "How selfish could you be to not want to keep others safe"?  Was this addressed to me personally, or where you referring to anyone in general who chooses to not wear a face mask? Because I did say that I DO wear them in public, as much as it can be a pain.  Doing something that makes a yourself uncomfortable is *selfless*_, _whether you agree with the mandates or not.  And I am almost 100% sure people have their reasons other than just "Oh, I don't want to keep people safe!" -- if people like that really exist, then I am concerned for humanity.  Of course, we want to try our hardest to keep others safe and end this pandemic as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



I have highlighted the specific parts that I want to make sure I reply to. I would also like to thank you for replying to me and being civil in your replies! I find that a lot of people who are anti-mask don't want to hear any other opinion and it feels like I'm not able to talk with them.

I personally feel like people who are actively speaking out against mask mandates share a similar amount of blame as those who simply aren't wearing masks. Are they _as _problematic as those who choose not to wear masks? No. But the fact that we have groups of people actively rallying against masks, saying that they're dangerous to wear, that they're ineffective, etc. etc. is part of the reason that we have so many people not wearing masks. _You _might be somebody who disagrees with masks but wears them anyways but if somebody else saw your reasoning and truly thinks, "oh, well if masks are useless then I'm just not going to wear one!" that _does _fall partially on you and the groups that are promoting this way of thinking.

*"Not only does it make everyone worry and spread falsely harmful information, but these people are driving others away from getting vaccinated.* *The faster people get vaccinated, the sooner all of this will end." *This is the same logic that can be applied to mask wearers vs anti-mask wearers. Anti-mask wearers who are spreading falsely harmful information that are driving people away from wearing masks _and _making people worry that wearing a mask isn't safe _are contributing to the pandemic lasting so long_. Are they the sole contributors? No. But if people would follow the rules of wear a mask, wash your hands, _and only go out when necessary, _this wouldn't last so long. The fact that we're allowed to have sit-in movie theatres and eat-in restaurants be open in some places right now where the virus isn't under control is ridiculous. Those are two establishments that are relaxed on the mask wearing rules because you can't wear a mask while eating. And guess what? Now that restaurants have re-opened we've seen cases go up that can be directly traced back to people dining in.

*"Please also understand that just because I and certain people don't agree with the mandates, this does not mean that we don't follow them -- a lot of us DO follow them." *This still poses a problem, though. Partially from what I said above but also because if we were to remove mask mandates, would _you _continue to wear a mask? Would many of the people who _don't agree with the mask mandates _continue to wear a mask? Because it feels like there are people who don't care at all and they're the ones who aren't wearing a mask regardless but there are also those who, if there was no mask mandate, would go without a mask. _That _is why mask mandates are necessary. People only follow them because they're mandated. If wearing a mask was just recommended we would see tons of people without them which won't help make the virus go away.

As for your religion comparison again, it depends. I can and I am friends with religious people! We both respect each others beliefs and it works. However, even if there was somebody who was religious and mostly kept to themselves about it I still have every right to break off the friendship. Let's say Sally is Catholic and we're friends. She learns I'm a lesbian and while she never _directly says anything to me _about my sexuality if I find out she believes that I'm going to hell and that I'm a sinner for being a lesbian it's totally okay for me to break off that friendship. Even if she isn't explicitly telling me that I'm a bad person and she's generally a really sweet and kind person - I couldn't be friends with somebody who believes those things about me, even if they're keeping it to themselves.

*"I just wish they understand the inconvenience of wearing a mask for an extended period of time can be like for some of us." *I am pro-mask and pro-mask mandates but that doesn't mean it is easy for me to wear a mask. I commend people who work their 8+ hour jobs wearing masks because I agree that that must be hard. Maybe it's something I would get used to, maybe not. As it stands wearing a mask is something that _is _hard for me. I am already a nervous person in general and the way my nerves like to come out is in making me feel like I can't breath right, which makes me feel light headed, shaky, and nauseous. Those feelings are amplified and more quick to come out when I am wearing a mask. It is _hard _for me to wear a mask. But that doesn't mean I don't think I should have to wear a mask or that I think we should lift the mask mandates because while it is _hard _and it is _uncomfortable _it is _necessary _in order to keep people safe. I only go to the grocery store and to the pharmacy when I need to. I make sure that I go when it isn't busy so that I can be in and out as quick as possible because I know that I'll have a harder time if I go when it's busy and I'm made to be in the store for longer.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2021)

Literal medical necessity but ok. It's pretty comfortable to wear a mask, like a front facing cap or something. And I liked not getting the flu or any other virus, so I'm not sure if I'll stop wearing them publically once the public's safety is ensured again. I have nothing but contempt for people who use a pandemic for their politcal goals or personal gains, can't even be mad at people for trusting their leader.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2021)

I’ve had a job before that we actually weren’t allowed to wear masks. It was at a call center and it muffled our voices so it was easier to speak clearly without any mask on. I don’t work there anymore, but it had nothing to do with their rules on masks. I just didn’t like the angry callers 24/7.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 15, 2021)

Romaki said:


> Literal medical necessity but ok. It's pretty comfortable to wear a mask, like a front facing cap or something. And I liked not getting the flu or any other virus, so I'm not sure if I'll stop wearing them publically once the public's safety is ensured again.



I'm seriously considering keeping my masks (or picking up new ones) for next winter and flu season.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2021)

i put that i wear one when required, but i still wear it if i'm walking around in a built up area with lots of people. however if i'm walking to and from somewhere and i'm wearing glasses sometimes it'll steam up, so in those situations i tend to wear it just when required. i live in student accommodation and they advise us to wear a mask while moving around our kitchen/bathroom, but i share those facilities with members of my household so i only do so when i'm taking the lifts/am in the lobby around people who aren't in my 'household' or floor. thankfully i haven't encountered many anti-maskers while i've been out buying groceries.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I am just going to put this in one reply, since these are connected to each other.
> 
> But first, I would like to address something to *tiffanistarr* personally.  What did you mean by "How selfish could you be to not want to keep others safe"?  Was this addressed to me personally, or where you referring to anyone in general who chooses to not wear a face mask? Because I did say that I DO wear them in public, as much as it can be a pain.  Doing something that makes a yourself uncomfortable is *selfless*_, _whether you agree with the mandates or not.  And I am almost 100% sure people have their reasons other than just "Oh, I don't want to keep people safe!" -- if people like that really exist, then I am concerned for humanity.  Of course, we want to try our hardest to keep others safe and end this pandemic as soon as possible.



I am speaking about a specific group that i mentioned in that reply. If i needed to direct something to you, i would have absolutely mentioned you. What i was saying was, if you aren’t going to wear a mask because your “freedoms” or “don’t like them” or “the virus is a hoax” then you are selfish. 

I wear one all day at work for 9 hours and yep it sucks, makes me uncomfortable, and sometimes anxious but it is what needs to be done. 

It wasn’t directly referring to you as you said you wear a mask. I think your stance on the mandate is problematic because if there were no mandates we’d never get out of this cycle. 

I’m glad you wear a mask though it’s keeping others safe. 

You have your opinions and I have my opinions and i have to deal with a lot of anti mask/anti mask mandate folks and I choose not to associate or vibe with those people because it is harmful but you do you.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 15, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> @Fruit & more
> Do you have a clue about rights? I think not.
> You put yourself in danger when you...
> 
> ...



You forget that rights often envelope morals and ethics. No one had the "right" to be able to put others in harms way and claim that their comfort is more important than that persons life. Everyone is equal as stated by most rights, and there are no rights that say you are entitled to be comfortable at others expense. In addition, for all the examples you have listed of dangers, there are precuations that have been put into place to minimize/eliminate these dangers. For example, jaywalking is illeagal to prevent accidents (as well as there are crosswalks), drunk driving is illegal to prevent accidents, robbing a bank is illegal, and often warning signs are posted or areas are prohibited to prevent accidents with sharks. All these examples have rules/laws that apply to them to minimize/eliminate the danger/risk, and while these risks still exist today, that is mostly because people ignore or disobey these rules/laws. Covid-19 is a risk/danger and can be minimized by wearing a mask. All dangers/risks can usually be minimized or dealt with and Covid-19 is no exeption.


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2021)

I wear one when I have to, which is basically going shopping or getting my dinner at work. I don't wear one in work because there's little need to being a small non customer facing environment with a small team, plus having to wear masks all the time would make the job dangerous either from breathing restrictions (physically demanding) or glasses steaming up when we really, really need to see what we're doing (I'll happily take the small chance of dying from covid over being crushed under 15 tons because the operator couldn't see properly).

There's not exactly many other times I'm somewhere I HAVE to wear one, it's not like there's anywhere open to actually go in the UK...And if there is, they're absolutely crammed with people, which is partially why masks don't really seem worthwhile to me.

I do question why I bother though...

As a minor point, they steam up my glasses constantly regardless of how I wear them and they can be a bit hard to breath in if I've been doing something 'physical'...But being realistic, I don't do physical much.

I have two major points of "why bother?" though:



Spoiler: Point one



People are basically going out of their way to not distance themselves. Masks don't seem that worthwhile if you're absolutely surrounded by strangers. 

I went out a hell of a lot pre-Covid and guaranteed everywhere would be basically empty in regard to outdoor areas such as parks. I would be at a "popular" outdoor area at peak times for a few hours at a time and at best see maybe 10 other people/groups of people. People clearly prefered watching TV than seeing nature.

These days, the few times I've been out with all the restrictions (can probably count on one hand...) parks are absolutely packed with people. Car parks absolutely full with people waiting to park up, which is obviously not accounting for people who went on foot or public transport. Gathering in groups in specific areas of these parks...One of the times I went out like 30 groups of people were gathered around a fountain in a park that takes a good 60 minutes to cross...

That's when the weather is the usual British crap, lets not start on the good weather days where people flock in such numbers those days become newsworthy, maybe even memeworthy.

It's a big contributing factor to why I've not really gone out myself, because I hate being in crowded places, and these places people ignored for years beforehand are now being invaded en masse seemingly because they've been told they shouldn't. Wearing a mask at that point feels like putting a plaster on an amputated limb.

Let's not even get into the brief periods in the UK we've been allowed to do something as a group or indoors...The moment pubs are open, houses and streets will be evacuated. We'll be able to find the entire population of each estate in their local pub, or waiting outside of it claiming "it's an outrage! Restrictions are lifted, why can't we squeeze ourselves in!?"

Or shopping. F'sake, this is the worst. No supermarket is limiting the amount of people in store anymore, the closest being Sainsbury's is still promoting 1 per household. The idiots among us are basically using this as an excuse to take their whole extended family on a 'big day out' to ASDA. Even at around 8PM when I used to go because the store is pretty empty, it's a crowded cluster F-.






Spoiler: Point two



The sheer amount of people who aren't wearing masks themselves. 

Maybe I'll be shocked to be told that in reality, 50%+ of the UK suffer from illnesses that make breathing with a mask on nigh impossible and a risk to their health! The country is really that unhealthy or unwell! Nah, people are just crotch sausages and in turn, it makes those who genuinely can't wear a mask look like a nob...Such as my 76 year old grandmother who has a myriad of breathing difficulties due to her age, asthma and the fact she only has one lung but, wait, *reads notes*, no, sorry, even she wears a mask. 

I get some people genuinely can't and I don't mean to make using my grandma seem like I'm dismissing that, but c'mon, the vast majority of those claiming they can't absolutely can.

Masks are supposed to stop me spreading the illness, so with that in mind, why am I bothering to stop spreading the illness when those who actually wear a mask are seemingly a minority? To protect that minority I guess, though it seems fruitless when Gary, 56 who really likes football and wants to go to the pub won't wear a mask because he's found out that if he does get questioned he can just lie and say he's asthmatic. The entire Jones family consisting of 5 adults and 12 kids are here, there and everywhere with the only member wearing a mask being their 6 year old who there's still hope for...Or 'are Debs', 46, weighing, 12,000lbs who wears the mask incorrectly only over her mouth, presumably either as some sort of new age diet trend to stop food going in or in order to stop feces falling out. Oh, hang on, Margret and Audrie are having a good 'ol chit chat directly in front of the exit, those old dears! They certainly are full of wisdom at their ripe old age because they've discovered that conversations with friends in inconvenient places are much easier if you take your mask off, totally vetoing the point of wearing one in the first place!

Yea, wear it for the sake of those who are trying but...Well, to put it bluntly, if I had Covid and I could specifically pass it on to these people, I totally would, with fingers crossed they become a statistic. The world IS fairly overpopulated, so why not whittle those numbers down by offing those who don't care about others or can't even put in the effort to do it properly (such as the 'mouth/chin mask' people)?



Ultimately though, I'll wear one. They're annoying and seemingly at least half the country are erasing any good I've done wearing it, I also don't really feel on their own they do all that much to stop the spread anyway...BUT, if it keeps the people close to me safer even just a little bit, I can put up with trivial slight discomfort and incredibly minor inconvenience. 

I mean, what if I did have Covid? Could I live with myself if I passed it on to a loved one and killed them when wearing a little bit of cloth when I get my dindins would have avoided it?





SublimeDonut said:


> there is no stance to be had here. not wearing one outside at all times is purposely promoting the spread of a deadly disease. don't "like" wearing the mask? would you rather waste away in a hospital or watching a loved one die? if everyone cared about the welfare of others from the start everything would've gone back to normal a long ass time ago.



...But, what's the need to wear one at all times?

You won't infect somebody if there's nobody around. Leaving your front door without a mask doesn't instantly kill 12 people. Sitting in my back yard with a naked face hasn't condemned the neighbourhood. 

It should just be down to that rare thing the majority of people lack, 'common sense'. Wear one when others are around, probably don't bother if the closest person is a 10 minute walk away. If I went somewhere where there wouldn't be another person for 5 miles, I wouldn't get back to ""civilisation"" to find half the country is dead and it's all my fault for not wearing a mask in the middle of nowhere.

And don't wear one in a vehicle. Wearing one 'at all times' links to that since some people seem to wear them LITERALLY every minute they're out of their house...The amount of people I've seen driving dangerously trying to sort their mask and/or glasses out is ridiculous.

PSA: Just don't do it. Unless you're letting numerous strangers into your car (which unless you're a taxi driver or car share is against the rules), your vehicle is as 'safe' as your house. It's literally against the law to do things that will knowingly obscure your vision whilst driving.


----------



## Envy (Mar 15, 2021)

I always wear two when I'm out in public and I don't go places where people aren't required to wear masks. I am immunocompromised, so everyone wearing a mask during these times is essential for my safety. Unfortunately, I live in a dumb red state and even worse town, so over the last year I have avoided going anywhere except for necessary doctor's visits.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2021)

I wear one whenever I'm out and around other people. I'll be able to get my vaccine soon but I don't plan to stop wearing mine anytime I'm in public until they're widely available. I'll be glad when it's safe to go without one because it makes me fog up my glasses and it can be a little harder for me to breathe when I'm anxious, but having to wear a mask isn't a big deal to me.

I don't wear one in the game, though, except for the privacy mask sometimes when I wanna look like a cowboy.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

Envy said:


> I always wear two when I'm out in public and I don't go places where people aren't required to wear masks. I am immunocompromised, so everyone wearing a mask during these times is essential for my safety. Unfortunately, I live in a dumb red state and even worse town, so over the last year I have avoided going anywhere except for necessary doctor's visits.




I just want to say that i am very sorry you are in that situation. I live with my grandmother who is not immunocompromised but is elderly(late 70s) and she recently got her two covid vaccines and in a couple weeks she’ll be all set to go and and it was such a relief that i cried so much the night she got her second shot. I didn’t know how much i was stressing and how nervous i was until i saw the light at the end of the tunnel. I couldn’t imagine letting a careless choice like not wearing a mask hurt someone like you or my grandmother or a coworkers family. We are really so close the finish line. Are you able to be vaccinated? I know some immunocompromised people can’t get vaccines and rely solely on herd immunity.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 15, 2021)

I feel like a lot of the people against masks don’t realize it’s not to protect you... it’s to protect the people around you so you can’t spread anything.

At this point, it’s been a year. Either wear it or don’t complain when you can’t go into stores and people give you grief because you should expect it. I work from home but I have a mask on whenever I leave the house.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 15, 2021)

If others don't want to wear a mask just take precautions to work around it. Going into stores trying to make a point and essentially making a fool of themselves isn't the way to go about things. It's the mindset of while they think they're right, there's also the chance they're wrong and they're not only putting themselves at risk but others as well. I don't agree with those who refuse to wear masks, but I respect their decision not to do so. Businesses are fully within their rights to refuse service if someone is lacking a mask as well though. In that instance it doesn't matter if you believe masks work or not, even the individual workers in said store. The latter are doing as they're told from the higher ups, it's just how it is. Just shop somewhere else, order from home, or wear a mask.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 15, 2021)

i wear a mask all the time and avoid people who don't. i will say that wearing a mask with glasses is super annoying, so I always wear contacts when I go out. Wearing a piece of cloth on your face isn't the hardest thing to do (unless you actually cannot of course)


----------



## Envy (Mar 16, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I just want to say that i am very sorry you are in that situation. I live with my grandmother who is not immunocompromised but is elderly(late 70s) and she recently got her two covid vaccines and in a couple weeks she’ll be all set to go and and it was such a relief that i cried so much the night she got her second shot. I didn’t know how much i was stressing and how nervous i was until i saw the light at the end of the tunnel. I couldn’t imagine letting a careless choice like not wearing a mask hurt someone like you or my grandmother or a coworkers family. We are really so close the finish line. Are you able to be vaccinated? I know some immunocompromised people can’t get vaccines and rely solely on herd immunity.



I'm glad your grandmother is fully vaccinated now! Indeed, it has been a very scary time.

I am due for my second shot in ten days. Here's to hoping I can get scheduled for that day.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 16, 2021)

For those of us who wear glasses and have trouble with them fogging up because of our masks, I've discovered that wig tape works nicely to make a seal. It also doesn't tear up the skin on your nose/cheeks, which is nice.

My BIL has been someone who claimed the mask mandate is a conspiracy, government control, and similar things. He was angry with my mother, step-father, and me when we opted out of holiday gatherings on Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve. I spoke with my mother last night and she said that he has contracted the virus, and apparently gave it to another couple when they were out to dinner. Fortunately, he hasn't had to be hospitalized, and it looks like he will make a full recovery, but it is going to be a while.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Mar 16, 2021)

I wear a mask in public/around strangers. I immediately take it off when I leave the store or gathering.

Personally, I don't mind wearing a mask. I 100% understand. But I believe my government went too far with the mandates. It started to become an _us VS them, citizens VS dangers_ mentality. It was disgusting. Even the propaganda became offputting.

Just let people make their own decisions and most of them will go with the common sense answer. As soon as you start enforcing, people will buck. You can't blame them!


----------



## Hype (Mar 16, 2021)

I wear them when around a lot of people and in required places.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

Always wear my mask! Everywhere. Inside closed spaces with other people I actually wear 2 (which is the new recommendation by CDC). I also wear a face shield in the subway and carry hand sanitizer as well


----------



## mooseco (Mar 16, 2021)

I wear my mask in public and keep sanitizer in the car.


----------



## satine (Mar 26, 2021)

Can't wait to not do it anymore. No my character doesn't wear one. Just because I do it doesn't mean I like it. And I really don't like romanticizing it in any way. I'm not going to wear it in my car or make my collection pixels on a screen do so. Animal Crossing is my escape from all the B.S. going on right now lol. Still salty about the dumb pandemic happening at all, as I feel it could've been prevented.


----------



## biibii (Apr 9, 2021)

i still wear a mask and im vaccinated. i do it to keep those people around me comfortable and show that i respect them and their health (which is none of my business). i dont think its that hard.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

It's 8 days since my second shot, and I'm still always wearing a mask around anyone except my parents when I visit. I work in education so I always have my mask on at work of course, but always wear them in stores. My area requires them, so it isn't an issue. I don't understand the Karens I see on Youtube videos.

With that being said, I can’t wait for the day I can work and live without a mask!


----------



## Parkai (Apr 9, 2021)

Vaccinated, wear a mask, think it's cute to wear a mask ingame.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm neutral. If I'm in an area with a mask requirement or someone asks me to wear one, I'll do it. Because it does help slow spread and it's really not too big of a deal to wear it while we're still getting people vaccinated.

I saw this posted here though and wanted to really emphasize it: masks vs. no masks has definitely become more "let's fight the other side" than anything else, and it's quite disturbing on both sides. I also don't think it's the government's place to decide whether masks are required or not. I'm not going to dramatically get up on a soapbox and announce our fundamental rights as humans are being taken away, because that's silly drama. I just believe it should be a personal choice; no one should be forced to wear a mask, and no one should be forced not to wear a mask (both situations having had happened before in the world, both types of situations are equally as bizarre in my opinion)

At the end of the day, is it that big of a deal whether masks are worn or not? Not really; despite slowing spread, it's not nearly enough to stop people from becoming infected, i.e. they aren't the savior of the pandemic by any means whatsoever. It's much more serious when you have people refusing vaccines.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Apr 9, 2021)

I wear it all the time and I've gotten used to it at this point plus my Aunt got Pneumonia and ended up in the hospital with a bad aftermath and my uncle unfortunately passed away a few days ago because of it. I probably had it since I had contact with my aunt but I ended up having Pneumonia instead which was absolutely horrible. <~<
I personally think wearing one isn't a big deal and or uncomfortable so I will wear until I'm not paranoid anymore due to the incidents that happened in my family and myself.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 10, 2021)

KrazyKarp said:


> I'm neutral. *If I'm in an area with a mask requirement or someone asks me to wear one*, I'll do it. Because it does help slow spread and it's really not too big of a deal to wear it while we're still getting people vaccinated.
> 
> I saw this posted here though and wanted to really emphasize it: *masks vs. no masks has definitely become more "let's fight the other side" than anything else, and it's quite disturbing on both sides. I also don't think it's the government's place to decide whether masks are required or not*. I'm not going to dramatically get up on a soapbox and announce our fundamental rights as humans are being taken away, because that's silly drama.* I just believe it should be a personal choice; no one should be forced to wear a mask, and no one should be forced not to wear a mask (both situations having had happened before in the world, both types of situations are equally as bizarre in my opinion)
> 
> At the end of the day, is it that big of a deal whether masks are worn or not? Not really; despite slowing spread, it's not nearly enough to stop people from becoming infected, i.e. they aren't the savior of the pandemic by any means whatsoever. It's much more serious when you have people refusing vaccines*.


I VERY STRONGLY agree with you on the parts that I bolded.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 10, 2021)

I voted 'Other' as I'm in Australia where COVID hasn't really been much of a threat. I only wear a mask when the government orders us to do so; at that point I wear a mask whenever I go in stores/am around other people and can't social distance

If I were in the USA right now though... I'd wear a mask everywhere, all the time


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 10, 2021)

I wear a mask when I'm out, but I don't actually go out much. 

During the onset of things, I wore a mask, which was difficult because my baby was taking up some of my lung space. I had to leave my job a little earlier than I meant to because of all the stuff relating to pregnancy, but I wore a mask until I was done with my workday.

Whenever I am able to get vaccinated (it's limited in my area to essential workers right now), I will. What sucks is that *it's not yet known whether vaccines stop transmission*. So, I'll still continue to *wear a mask, since that is for the benefit of others* rather than myself, and I will definitely* social distance* (as much as is up to me) to prevent being a potential carrier. And because personal space is fantastic. Everyone should try it.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2021)

i wear my mask when im out of the house and all day at work even though we arent asked to

i really like the masks as people can transfer plenty of germs easily in groups, and ive always felt a little gross being right next to people in a crowd like my college classes were.. i have a sensitive nose and a mask would have helped me to not be so bothered by everyones smells. and they cover a lot of your face, so i feel less socially anxious with people not being able to see my mouth (sometimes i just kind of panic when i make eye contact with others and i always have such an awkward freaked out expression ;-; ). the mask is great, and im going to keep wearing it when i go out even when the pandemic ends


----------



## jeni (Apr 10, 2021)

i've been lucky enough to avoid going out this whole time so i haven't actually needed to wear one until recently, but i need to help out some family for a while and i'll definitely be wearing a mask and social distancing the whole time to protect all of us. i don't find them restrictive, in fact i actually find them comfortable, and i'll probably continue wearing them on public transport/in busy areas even when it's not required. i also agree with the above post about feeling less awkward when your face is covered!


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2021)

I still haven't figured out how to properly wear a mask without my glasses fogging up so I don't really wear them when it's not required.
wearing cloth masks was a lot easier tbh, I was wearing them basically every time I wasn't at home but ever since the ffp2/n95/kn95 ones have been mandatory where I live, I haven't left them on when I didn't need to (except the few times were they somehow sat perfectly and didn't fog up my glasses)


----------



## xlisapisa (Apr 13, 2021)

I wear a mask whenever I have to go out, mostly for groceries and other necessities. I don’t mind wearing masks and don’t find them too uncomfortable to wear. I actually currently wear two mask (one disposable mask and a cloth mask over that). I will continue wearing masks even after I’m fully vaccinated. No I don’t usually put a mask on my character in new horizons, but I believe I did once or twice in the beginning of the pandemic when traveling to other people’s island.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

xlisapisa said:


> I wear a mask whenever I have to go out, mostly for groceries and other necessities. I don’t mind wearing masks and don’t find them too uncomfortable to wear. I actually currently wear two mask (one disposable mask and a cloth mask over that). I will continue wearing masks even after I’m fully vaccinated. No I don’t usually put a mask on my character in new horizons, but I believe I did once or twice in the beginning of the pandemic when traveling to other people’s island.


Ok but like wearing a mask when visiting other people's island is such a super cute concept, I love it. <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 13, 2021)

I've been wearing them before they became mandatory. In Japan, if I recall correctly, they wear masks whenever they feel ill or unwell. My parents always thought it was weird that I did this, but then when they became mandatory, I started to wear them whenever I go out... Sometimes even at family gatherings or small parties with close friends. I think masks are pretty cool, you can get creative with them now. They have all sorts of designs and you can even make your own!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 13, 2021)

I sort of like the neck gaiters, but apparently they’re not accepted as masks in certain places. They used to be.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I sort of like the neck gaiters, but apparently they’re not accepted as masks in certain places. They used to be.


That's a shame.  My dad and my brother uses these for face masks.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I sort of like the neck gaiters, but apparently they’re not accepted as masks in certain places. They used to be.


This is becuase it is being found that many neck gaiters are ineffective at stopping the spread of Covid-19.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 13, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> This is becuase it is being found that many neck gaiters are ineffective at stopping the spread of Covid-19.


I figured this was the reason. They’re still allowed in most stores from what I’ve seen. It’s when you get into attending events and traveling when they are said to not be approved face masks.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 24, 2021)

l only wear my at public places where there's people and when its required. If l'm at a place with other people and l don't have to wear it because we're all far apart then l wouldn't wear it. Also when l'm outside then l don't wear it when l'm not in a crowd.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 24, 2021)

I don’t know if I’m the only one that feels this way, but regardless of if someone wears a mask or not, it doesn’t bother me one bit. If someone wants to walk around with a mask, who am I to judge them? If someone doesn’t want to wear a mask, I’m not going to treat them like they’re less of a person because of it. I just feel it’s wrong to force opinions on other people. And I know that someone is going to say that it’s not an opinion if it puts someone’s health at risk, but that’s not really the point. This whole thing has pretty much turned into an “I’m right, you’re wrong debate” on both sides and it’s dividing everyone.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 25, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t know if I’m the only one that feels this way, but regardless of if someone wears a mask or not, it doesn’t bother me one bit. If someone wants to walk around with a mask, who am I to judge them? If someone doesn’t want to wear a mask, I’m not going to treat them like they’re less of a person because of it. I just feel it’s wrong to force opinions on other people. And I know that someone is going to say that it’s not an opinion if it puts someone’s health at risk, but that’s not really the point. This whole thing has pretty much turned into an “I’m right, you’re wrong debate” on both sides and it’s dividing everyone.


I feel the same way.  Besides, I feel that getting vaccinated is far more important than wearing masks in public.  _Far_ more important.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 25, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t know if I’m the only one that feels this way, but regardless of if someone wears a mask or not, it doesn’t bother me one bit. If someone wants to walk around with a mask, who am I to judge them? If someone doesn’t want to wear a mask, I’m not going to treat them like they’re less of a person because of it. I just feel it’s wrong to force opinions on other people. And I know that someone is going to say that it’s not an opinion if it puts someone’s health at risk, but that’s not really the point. This whole thing has pretty much turned into an “I’m right, you’re wrong debate” on both sides and it’s dividing everyone.



I'm going to disagree here because it absolutely bothers me when I see somebody not wearing a mask. The fact is that by choosing not to wear a mask the person is deciding that _their _personal comfort is more important than the health of those around them or that they're smarter than the literal scientists and doctors telling us wearing a mask is needed. That is not the kind of person I want to interact with or be friends with because they're making a dangerous decision on the basis of their own comfort and that bothers me greatly. You can't ignore the fact that not wearing a mask is putting other people's health at risk because that's the entire reason why it's problematic to not wear one. By not wearing one they're putting their own health at risk, other peoples health at risk, and if they or somebody else gets sick as a result of their personal decision to not wear a mask they're now affecting our already overwhelmed healthcare system. 

If wearing a mask was a completely personal choice more in line with say, choosing to dye your hair fun colours, getting a bunch of tattoos, or having tons of piercings, - ie: something that only effects_ you_ then I would agree. There are tons of people who negatively judge another person on the basis of their fashion, hair style, piercings, tattoos, etc. and that's wrong of them. The person isn't hurting anybody by expressing themselves that way (so long as their tattoos or clothes aren't offensive obviously) and judging them negatively for that is wrong, in my opinion. But wearing a mask or dyeing your hair pink are nowhere near the same thing.


----------



## Tessie (Apr 26, 2021)

There should be no 'stance' on it, wear your god-dang masks


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm not a fan of wearing a mask, but I do it not only to protect myself, but others as well. Refusing to wear a mask is completely ignorant and self-centered.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

This may sound weird I actually like wearing a mask.  I have really bad social anxiety and it makes me feel like people can't see me when I'm wearing one which makes me feel less anxious, like I'm hidden, so I feel more confident.  So I wear one whenever I leave my apartment.  It's also required to wear one when in the common areas (anywhere outside your apartment) of my apartment complex so I have a bunch of them right next to my door on the counter and always grab one to put on even when I'm just checking my mail downstairs


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes, I agree. When I’m working at a place that requires them, it honestly really helped me understand who I actually was. My teeth weren’t the greatest (I’ll be honest, they were *terrible*) and I felt that had everything to do with my social anxiety. It turns out that I’m actually not shy and I do engage with people when I’m not worried about being judged for my teeth. I’m in the process of getting implants and I’m glad this whole thing helped me realize that I am actually comfortable around groups of people and I will engage in conversation. I think it also helped a lot of people cope with their anxieties.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2021)

As much as I don't agree with the mandates, I am happy it has helped people with issues outside of COVID.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I wear a mask because the government in my country is inefficient and ignorant, plus our hospitals are at around 100% capacity with lacking medical supplies. The predicted vaccination for the regular people in my country is around 2023. We are having a health crisis.

It's absolutely inexcusable for anyone here to not wear their masks. (Unless some medical condition prevents them from wearing their masks, but people who _can_ wear their masks _should_. No excuses. Personal preference here is selfish and just putting everyone else at risk.)


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

Please wear it. People are dying because of some idiots who don't wanna wear it in public


----------



## Vanida (May 1, 2021)

I think wearing a mask is really important. If the rules are to wear one, just wear it. 

Where I’m from has been like a safe place during this pandemic so wearing masks has never been a rule. We have no active cases and haven’t had any pretty much all year so no one wears masks here. The only place that masks are required are some medical practices and I’m happy to wear one there. 

If I travel out of state where masks are mandatory I would wear one. It fogs my glasses but I can deal with that if it means protecting myself.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> The sooner people get vaccinated, the sooner people can stop wearing masks. If a lot of people refuse to get vaccinated, then everyone will have to wear masks longer because masks and social distancing are the only reliable ways to stop the spread of COVID outside of people getting vaccinated.
> 
> Even if the money your employer is offering is taxed, it will still come out to you getting about $200 that you otherwise wouldn't have for doing something that isn't that hard and will also help protect you from getting really sick.


I know this comment is a bit old, but I just now saw it and I just want to say what a great point you have.  

Vaccines are the key factor to ending this pandemic.  Face masks and social may reduce the spread, but it isn't enough to to cause a significant decline in cases.  This past year has taught us that.

I know these vaccines are new, and I know that there have been reports of (rare) problems, and I know that a lot of people are concerned about the side effects.  I completely understand that.  We all are.  But we cannot let that deter us from doing what is right.  Like you said, the sooner we all get vaccinated, the sooner these restrictions will end and the sooner non-essential things will open back up (thus returning to normality).

It's easy for us young and healthy people to say "_I am young, I have a strong immune system, and I have no underlying conditions that put me at risk for severe symptoms._" -- but these people need to remember that this isn't just about themselves.  It's about protecting others as well, it's about slowing the spread a considerable amount, it's about coming out of this pandemic.

I am not gonna sit here and try to FORCE anyone to get it, but I do want you guys to at least understand the importance of vaccination.


----------



## Sin (May 1, 2021)

I wear a mask when I go to the store and literally anywhere else. I don’t wear one when I go for walks outside or if I go to a park (tho if there’s people there I don’t go anyway). I like going to the park but I’m an antisocial butterfly and I do not like people so I don’t go anywhere near them when it’s occupied, even if it’s only one person.

I’m fully vaccinated so I don’t actually need to wear a mask outside (according to the CDC) anymore. I think from now on I might wear a mask to the store regardless because people can be downright nasty. Lmao


----------



## Red Cat (May 1, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I know this comment is a bit old, but I just now saw it and I just want to say what a great point you have.
> 
> Vaccines are the key factor to ending this pandemic.  Face masks and social may reduce the spread, but it isn't enough to to cause a significant decline in cases.  This past year has taught us that.
> 
> ...


The side effects of COVID vaccines are usually mild. In the U.S., there were blood clots in one out of every million Johnson and Johnson vaccinations, but that's nothing compared to the more than one out of every 600 people who have died from COVID. The health risks of getting COVID are way, way, way worse than any risks from the vaccines, even for younger and healthier people. Young people can and do die from COVID. They die at a much lower rate, but it's more tragic when children die from COVID. Kids can't get the vaccine yet, so it's all the more important for adults to be adults and get vaccinated to help protect children from getting and possibly dying from COVID.


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2021)

According to the CDC, fully vaccinated individuals can ditch their masks. Places asking for proof of the vaccine could upset some people. It seems similar to being carded to buy alcoholic beverages, though.


----------



## vanivon (May 17, 2021)

the thing about that CDC declaration, though, is that plenty of anti-vaxxers can and will fake being vaccinated so they don’t have to wear a mask. only about 36% of people in the US are fully vaccinated at the moment, and people are going to take advantage of that unawareness of who is and isn’t vaccinated in places where it doesn’t have to be proven you did get the shots. not to mention that the average bystander doesn’t know for themselves who has and hasn’t gotten it — even if you have, it’s best to just keep your mask on for the time being.


----------



## a potato (May 28, 2021)

What I find interesting about the new orders, or should I say the lack of orders, is how quickly people are giving up masks. Vaccination rates still aren’t ideal. We’re a good way’s away from an official end. Many people who used to be so pro-mask, saying they wear it for others, have turned and said they don’t need it because they’re vaccinated. I think it’s an incredibly short-sighted decision to give it up so easily.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 6, 2021)

I have been vaccinated and got both of my doses but I still choose to wear a mask whenever I go out somewhere, even if there aren’t a lot of people where I’m going.


----------



## Stnh (Jun 7, 2021)

Soigne said:


> absolutely. i wear two double-layered masks whenever i leave my house. i don't take my masks off until i get into the safety of my car. i wear masks when i'm pumping gas. i wear masks when i'm walking outside and may pass other people. i judge the absolute hell out of every right wing conspiracy theorist who refuses to wear masks.


Danm two mask like wtf, I barely ever even wear mask. Where I live it's not mandatory anymote


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 7, 2021)

I’ve noticed that in places that still require masks, it’s not enforced. When someone enters without a mask, nobody would say anything. I currently work at an Airport and masks are still required for travel agencies, but there are some people walking around the terminal without masks. The Airport security or police officers never confront anyone. It’s like this particular rule isn’t being enforced. I wonder how it is at other hours of the day, considering I work overnights. I just find it strange as we have posters around the Airport that “we do our part to keep travel safe” and that sign is not currently true.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 7, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated but I have several health issues that put me at an extra risk of catching Covid so I'm still wearing mine. I was sick last spring with it and almost didn't get through it. Many of my close family members passed away from it as well. So I am doing whatever I can to protect myself, my family, and those around me. I don't mind wearing masks- I always hated my double chin and my front teeth so it's just as well!

The way I see it, if there's no way to tell who is vaccinated now in stores, airports, etc., and with nobody having to wear masks anymore, I'm still going to wear mine for a while in most situations to be safe. It doesn't hurt anybody, I just never want to get sick like that again. Plus, with my health conditions who knows if I'm fully protected considering my auto immune diseases. I won't be taking any chances!


----------



## justina (Jun 7, 2021)

I have only had one dose of the vaccine (get my second dose on Saturday) but I always wear my mask when indoors and around others. Outdoors I don’t really wear one unless required, it is really hard for me when it’s extremely hot out to wear one outside. Right now both my jobs are requiring but I know that will change soon. Despite the mandate being lifted in my state for a few weeks now, whenever I go shopping I see only a handful of people without masks.

In my opinion they will be gone for the summer mostly, but might make a return in the fall.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 7, 2021)

I still like to be careful in places with a lot of people even though in most situations masks aren't required anymore. In restaurants & places where I'm eating/drinking I usually take them off. In general, I don't really have a problem wearing masks, I got some cool black ones and they look good, haha. I'm also still waiting on my vaccine so better still be cautious for a little longer (also out of respect to others).


----------



## Soigne (Jun 7, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Danm two mask like wtf, I barely ever even wear mask. Where I live it's not mandatory anymote


yes. two masks. i posted that in february, when cases were high in my area, while i worked in a food service position, and had yet to be vaccinated. circumstances change.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 7, 2021)

I wear masks whenever I go out. I'm going to continue wearing a mask as long as there are still active cases in my country. Thankfully we seem to be on track with our vaccinations and most people follow mask rules pretty well (maybe not complete social distancing and curfew rules though). Masking during an outbreak is nothing new to me. I had to do this in 2003 and during my last year of high school when there was a SARS _scare_, barely an outbreak. Where I live now, people used to wear masks before the pandemic because of the dusty roads. Masks are not 100% but they are there to help protect you and others, whether it be from virus or dust... so I see no reason not to wear it when it is advised by scientists. I don't mind wearing masks but ugh it's not doing anything for my skincare lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated but I still wear my mask because I am doing my best to be safe. There are places in my state (Georgia) where you are supposed to wear a Mask and other places where they say fully vaccinated people don't need to wear masks. I know it can be tricky sometimes, but for me I am just playing it safe and wearing a mask. I think no matter what people should still wear their mask because there could be that one person that can still have Covid that can spread it to others and causes cases to go back up again when the people who haven't gotten their vaccine become infected. Thats why its so important to get the vaccine and do your part to protect yourself and your community.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> The side effects of COVID vaccines are usually mild. In the U.S., there were blood clots in one out of every million Johnson and Johnson vaccinations, but that's nothing compared to the more than one out of every 600 people who have died from COVID. The health risks of getting COVID are way, way, way worse than any risks from the vaccines, even for younger and healthier people. Young people can and do die from COVID. They die at a much lower rate, but it's more tragic when children die from COVID. Kids can't get the vaccine yet, so it's all the more important for adults to be adults and get vaccinated to help protect children from getting and possibly dying from COVID.


I had some pretty severe side effects from the second dose of the Pfizer at first, but it was worth it for sure.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 7, 2021)

Just wanted post an update- I still wear a mask in public even though I am fully vaccinated out of respect/peace of mind for other people. My mom has a serious chronic medical condition that causes her immune system to be very weak. She is currently scheduled to get the vaccine, but she hesitated at first because of her condition. Either way, I wear a mask in public in case I run into anyone like her who might not be able to get the vaccine due to medical conditions, or have received the vaccine but still fear COVID also due to other medical reasons. I wish other people would do the same (wear a mask), since seeing someone without a mask in public either means that they are fully vaccinated or are not at all vaccinated, and there is no way to tell.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 7, 2021)

Now that I'm fully vaccinated, I don't wear a mask unless I'm required to. The science says you're well protected from COVID once you're fully vaccinated, so I think a mask is overkill for me. I got jabbed with a needle twice so that I can go back to living life normally, and that's what I intend to do unless the situation changes drastically.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 8, 2021)

Masks are still mandatory in my country and I’m not yet vaccinated so I’m wearing masks of course. Why wouldn’t I want to protect myself and others? anti maskers are incredibly selfish people.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm all for wearing mask for multiple reasons;

People can't see my face
I don't want to get sick
I didn't catch the flu this last flu season, so that proves it's doing something at least
People can't see my face lol


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 8, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.



I live with severe depression, anxiety and complex PTSD so I know all about mental health problems unfortunately. I’m sorry if you are suffering. But the only way we will be rid of this situation is for everyone to cooperate. That’s showing compassion.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.


I agree that these are depressing times we are living in. It’s almost hard to remember how things were like before COVID-19. It’s become more of a pro-mask, anti-mask, pro-vaccine, anti-vaccine war. I’d say debate, but it’s gone past that. It’s both sides attacking each other and it’s basically a distraction at this point.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2021)

I dont mind wearing a mask to go to the stores or in crowded places. I rather wear a mask than get vaccinate tbh lol


----------



## Imbri (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated, and my state has lifted all restrictions. I still keep a mask in the car and will throw it on when going into a store, especially crowded areas - grocery shopping, for instance. I'll probably pull them out again next winter, because I liked not getting the flu (got the vaccine, but I've still got it late in the season before), a cold, or pollen affecting me as much as usual.

Plus, it kept my face warm during the colder parts of winter.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 8, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> I live with severe depression, anxiety and complex PTSD so I know all about mental health problems unfortunately. I’m sorry if you are suffering. But the only way we will be rid of this situation is for everyone to cooperate. That’s showing compassion.



I'm sorry to hear about your health, it's completely wrong how this situation has been brought upon us. As much as I want to agree with you, you need to understand that people originally complied. I remember here in the UK it was only 2 weeks to bend the curve. That was a year and a half ago. Has it gotten more restrictive or less over time? The goal posts keep moving. Let's say everyone complied. What's stopping the news and media lying? People would be none the wiser. That's why I'm living the way that I do. I think it's evil with all this emotional blackmail and belittlement to comply to these rules. If I was over there I would hug you Taengoo.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2021



Croconaw said:


> I agree that these are depressing times we are living in. It’s almost hard to remember how things were like before COVID-19. It’s become more of a pro-mask, anti-mask, pro-vaccine, anti-vaccine war. I’d say debate, but it’s gone past that. It’s both sides attacking each other and it’s basically a distraction at this point.



It's become incredible divisive and dogmatic. Especially when it's affected family. I'm the only one who's sceptical about this whole ordeal in my family and they are incredibly dogmatic and belittling. However I still love them, you basically have to be firm and try and be the best person you can be. I don't like how this situation has basically become people's identities.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 8, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.



What about the long term mental health issues for people who have lost family members/friends to Covid-19 becuase some decided not to wear a mask? I'm not attacking you or anything, smiling can do wonders, but it is a severly flawed argument when it is said that a smile could do more than wearing a mask.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 8, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.


my grandma literally got covid and died last year because caretakers in her nursing home did not wear masks or follow other sanitary regulations. I don't care about seeing "people smile" and only care about my grandma's smile which I will never see again thanks to people like you.

sorry to get aggressive but comments like this just make me so angry because you have no respect for other people, especially those who are immunocompromised. As I mentioned in my previous post, my mom also has a chronic medical condition which has left her more at risk for serious complications (death) if she got covid. before the vaccine my family and I rarely left the house to protect her.  I would only go out if it was absolutely necessary, and when I did I would almost have panic attacks seeing people without masks because I was so afraid of my mom getting sick.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> It's become incredible divisive and dogmatic. Especially when it's affected family. I'm the only one who's sceptical about this whole ordeal in my family and they are incredibly dogmatic and belittling. However I still love them, you basically have to be firm and try and be the best person you can be. I don't like how this situation has basically become people's identities.


My only problem with the masks and the vaccine is the mandates. I don’t believe the government should be so involved in people’s lives. It’s not even anything to do with the vaccine or masks, but just mandates in general. I always thought _good ideas shouldn’t need to be mandatory._ It’s one thing if you’re going out of the country, but not if you’re just working and living a normal life.

I don’t have a problem if people choose to be vaccinated to protect others, but there should be a line drawn with how much power the government actually has. I mentioned the traveling thing because some travel shots are already required to travel certain places, so the COVID-19 vaccine requirement is obviously inevitable at this point. I do foresee certain jobs _maybe_ requiring the vaccine, but not exactly every job. People need to work in order to survive, and requiring us to do something with our body in order to receive a source of income doesn’t sound right at all. Other shots aren’t required to get jobs, so this shouldn’t be any different.

I honestly believe without the mandates, people will do what’s best for them and others. You could make the argument that there weren’t mandates at first and people weren’t wearing the masks, but the government messed up when they made it required. That’s how it turned into an anti-mask, pro-mask war. I didn’t see any bashing before the mandates. Again, I’m not even sure if we’d be in a better place now had there not been mandates, but we’ll never know. I saw many people complying with wearing masks before every store made it mandatory.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I honestly believe without the mandates, people will do what’s best for them and others. You could make the argument that there weren’t mandates at first and people weren’t wearing the masks, but the government messed up when they made it required. That’s how it turned into an anti-mask, pro-mask war. I didn’t see any bashing before the mandates. Again, I’m not even sure if we’d be in a better place now had there not been mandates, but we’ll never know. I saw many people complying with wearing masks before every store made it mandatory.



I’ve snipped your message down because it's easier for me to reply this way.

I wholeheartedly believe that mask mandates were necessary. We didn't have the mask mandates in Canada until summer last year, I believe? From March-summer the masks were "recommended" but not mandated. Barely anybody wore them. I would go to a shop and see a handful of people wearing masks but that was it. Wearing a mask _needed_ to be mandated and they made that decision by looking at the number of people who chose not to wear a mask before it was required. If people are given the option to not wear a mask a lot of people will stop in a heart beat because that's the easier option. Not the safer option, not the smarter option, the _easier _option.

It turned into an anti-mask vs pro-mask "war" because people are being ridiculous. I'm sorry to be rude but they are. Being mandated to wear a mask _during a global pandemic_ is not impeding on your rights anymore than _driving drunk being illegal is_. Driving while drunk (or under the influence of alcohol) is a dangerous, self centered, self serving position and it is rightfully illegal. It doesn't matter if the person has a drivers license and is driving a car that they bought themselves - driving while under the influence is _dangerous_ and so it is illegal.

Going out to stores, the movie theatre, sitting on a plane - being in close proximity to people when you're _not wearing a mask _is dangerous. "But I'm not sick!" You could be and not know it. You could be asymptomatic and never show symptoms or you could be spreading covid before the symptoms become present. You don't _know_ if you're spreading covid the same way a drunk driver doesn't actually _know_ that they won't hit somebody when they get behind the wheel of a car. It is reckless, dangerous, and selfish. You wear a mask to protect others.

You may have saw many people comply with the mask before the mandates but the vast majority of people are only wearing them _because _they're mandated. They needed to see it become more than a recommendation before they took it seriously enough to wear one.



KnoxUK said:


> I don't wear a mask. I have my reasons and concerns. Ever thought about long term mental health? I've seen that it's mentally gimped peoples self esteem and has made them severely depressed. When was the last time you saw someone smile? That's why I still live like I lived in 2019. I smile and act compassionate when I can. Smiles are literal gold dust in current times. Let that sink in.



My mental health is not being negatively impacted by a _lack of smiles_. That is incredibly self centered of you to believe that _your smile _is worth more than another persons health. Your need to show your smile could be the reason somebody gets sick, could be the reason somebody loses a loved one - _those _are the things that negatively impact a persons mental health. The global pandemic is hard and there are a lot of reasons for a person to be struggling mentally but not seeing somebody at the grocery store smile? That isn't it.

Furthermore if you really intend to argue this aspect of it - when I am grocery shopping I can still tell when somebody is smiling. Their eyes crinkle. Their voice is chipper. We are still interacting. I am still aware that they are happy in the moment. People are home with their families (and if they're not most places are allowing single person households to meet up with one other household), or they have the ability to video call with friends. They can see them smile that way. The smile of a stranger is _not_ more important than the health of another person. Smiling at strangers during a global pandemic is not saving lives. Wearing masks, getting vaccinated (if you're able! If you aren't able to get vaccinated then that's all the more reason to wear a mask), _doing your part to stop the spread of Covid, _that is what's saving lives.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 9, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> What about the long term mental health issues for people who have lost family members/friends to Covid-19 becuase some decided not to wear a mask? I'm not attacking you or anything, smiling can do wonders, but it is a severly flawed argument when it is said that a smile could do more than wearing a mask.



The thing is how do you know that Covid19 was the cause of their death, they could have died from a magnitude of issues such as heart disease or a form of cancer, or any other hidden illness or age. Then to be found to have covid19 upon inspection. Masks do more harm than good especially wearing them long term. How does breathing in your own carbon dioxide make you healthy exactly? It'd make you sick. Believe you me, I've seen people standing in the freezing cold rain with masks on, or have smoked a cigarette then quickly put back on a mask. I feel that they must really want to get ill because the levels of stupidity is baffling sometimes.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 9, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> The thing is how do you know that Covid19 was the cause of their death, they could have died from a magnitude of issues such as heart disease or a form of cancer, or any other hidden illness or age. Then to be found to have covid19 upon inspection. Masks do more harm than good especially wearing them long term. How does breathing in your own carbon dioxide make you healthy exactly? It'd make you sick. Believe you me, I've seen people standing in the freezing cold rain with masks on, or have smoked a cigarette then quickly put back on a mask. I feel that they must really want to get ill because the levels of stupidity is baffling sometimes.


Nothing is ever certain. I don’t think you can really conclude the cause of one’s death. People will believe what they want to believe in regards to how someone died. I think it’s dumb how in restaurants you need to wear a mask to be seated, but you take it off to eat. Wouldn’t that defeat the purpose of wearing the mask inside? Even at work during eight hour shifts, you pull your mask down to take a sip of your drink. If you’ve got the virus, it will spread in that split second the mask was pulled down to take a drink. Masks _may_ stop the spread, but it’s really not efficient if you pull it down momentarily to eat or drink.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Nothing is ever certain. I don’t think you can really conclude the cause of one’s death. People will believe what they want to believe in regards to how someone died. I think it’s dumb how in restaurants you need to wear a mask to be seated, but you take it off to eat. Wouldn’t that defeat the purpose of wearing the mask inside? Even at work during eight hour shifts, you pull your mask down to take a sip of your drink. If you’ve got the virus, it will spread in that split second the mask was pulled down to take a drink. Masks _may_ stop the spread, but it’s really not efficient if you pull it down momentarily to eat or drink.



You see what I mean, nothing makes sense. That's why I refuse to do it. I feel that it's basically dog training at this point, governments seeing how much power they can get away with. If the whole mask and vaccine was as good as they say it is then this should have been over quickly right? Instead there's mentions of variants and boosters shots, like give me a break. I just want to get on with life you know?


----------



## vanivon (Jun 9, 2021)

DOG TRAINING? you think the vaccine and mask requirements are akin to DOG TRAINING? is this a psychology 101 class? are you ivan pavlov?

i can't believe i have to say something in this same vein a second time in the same thread, but the reason things aren't over quickly is because _not enough people are vaccinated_. not because the vaccine doesn't _work_. in case you have forgotten, this is a *global *pandemic, and easy vaccination access isn't available for a large portion of the world. here is a map of the world (that was updated today), posted by NYT:





did you know there are plenty of countries who haven't had access to vaccines at all? amidst a *global pandemic*? how 'bout that!

Even _within _countries with higher vaccination access and rates, the United States alone still only has about 42% of the population fully vaccinated. Less than half the country.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 9, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> You see what I mean, nothing makes sense. That's why I refuse to do it. I feel that it's basically dog training at this point, governments seeing how much power they can get away with. If the whole mask and vaccine was as good as they say it is then this should have been over quickly right? Instead there's mentions of variants and boosters shots, like give me a break. I just want to get on with life you know?


It's not "over quickly" because there's a number of people who refuse to get the vaccine, thus preventing even countries with high amount of vaccines from reaching the threshold of herd immunity where the virus can die off naturally.  I'm sure you must realize how hard it is to give an entire country of people the vaccine right?  

What makes you think this is the government trying to see what they can get away with.  What exactly would the government be gaining from giving away free vaccines to the general public, they aren't even making a profit out of it?  I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 9, 2021)

I debated posting at all but seeing the carbon dioxide argument which went around a lot during the start of the pandemic be brought up.

If re-breathing in your own carbon dioxide was a major health risk, how are all our surgeons and doctors still kicking? They all wear masks more or less non-stop during shifts, _even before the pandemic. _Think about how long something like say, a heart operation takes. I'd wager that's a lot longer than it takes for you to get your groceries & they do this_ daily _for_ years_ on end.

I can't change peoples views on masks but I just wanted to point this out to maybe make people who might see that theory think twice. There's already so much misinformation out there.​


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2021)

Got vaccinated, still wearing a mask since my little brother can’t get it yet. My state dropped the mandate for vaccinated people but so far i’ve only seen cases go back up at work now. 8 coworkers all out since it got dropped. Gonna keep wearing it, no desire to smile at customers because frankly I don’t get paid to smile.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2021)

Trent the Paladin said:


> Got vaccinated, still wearing a mask since my little brother can’t get it yet. My state dropped the mandate for vaccinated people but so far i’ve only seen cases go back up at work now. 8 coworkers all out since it got dropped. Gonna keep wearing it, no desire to smile at customers because frankly I don’t get paid to smile.



Same! i live with my 10yr old nephew and if he can tough it out until he gets vaccinated then i can as well! I hear all the time, “you’re fully vaccinated, you don’t have to wear it.” Well, I have a child at home who is not so no deal. I feel confident in some places, but other places I'm still going to wear it.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 9, 2021)

i avoided this thread for so long because i knew there were going to be people commenting that would just make me angry, but i have to say something because this last page especially is ridiculous. 

mandates are no different to laws. the argument that a "good idea shouldn't have to be mandated because everyone will do it" is ludicrous. if you made murder legal, more people would do it even though it's not a good idea. if you made getting a vaccine optional, less people would do it even though that's not a good idea.

wearing a mask on its own is almost definitely not going to impede mental health. i'm _severely _depressed. i have been since i was 12. it's gotten worse during the pandemic, yes, but *not *because i had to wear _a piece of cloth_ on my face. it was because of lockdowns and being isolated and not being able to see my doctor or my girlfriend, restrictions that will continue to be an issue so long as there are people who refuse to cooperate because, what, big brother is watching? because they don't _want _to? because of some self-imposed idea about free will? give me a break. 

if you can't see people smile because of a mask, you're not looking hard enough. people smile with their eyes. with their actions and their voices. kindness and compassion are everywhere if you pay attention, and right now it starts with wearing a mask and getting yourself vaccinated so we can protect each other. 

i got my first vaccine last friday. i can't wait to get my second. i still wear a mask when i go into stores, and i will continue to wear one when i'm fully vaccinated. until everyone else who can be has been and this whole pandemic is under control. i won't put other people at risk just because, what, it's a little easier? no. people's lives are more important to me than a little bit of convenience.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2021)

The mandates dropped and now I don't wesr them anywhere unless a business clearly says "required". I'm fully vaccinated and the science says that I don't need to wear them. I trust the science.

**** masks they suck.


----------



## a potato (Jun 9, 2021)

Anyone who chooses not to wear a mask is selfish. End of story.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2021)

Replies have been rather heated over the past 2-3 pages, so let's put this thread on a cool-down for now.

The posts in this thread will be thoroughly reviewed by multiple staff members prior to if/when it reopens.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi everyone. Let's attempt to continue this thread in a way that can be respectful to others. We have cleaned up a small amount of posts that were causing the thread to get a bit out of hand, but we also don't want to continuously make posts like this or have to end up locking the thread permanently.

The pandemic has affected all of us differently and it's important to remember that other people may deal with these difficult times in their own ways. Here are some important points I'd like to stress that might help us all come together to discuss this topic in a civil way:

It's okay if someone says that they don't like wearing masks.
It's okay if someone says that they think not wearing masks is selfish.
It's okay for someone to say they have mental health issues from wearing a mask.
It's okay for someone to respectfully say that they don't think masks should cause mental health issues.
This is not a black and white issue: Some people may be for masks, but against mask mandates. Some people may be against masks only for vaccinated people. Some people may be entirely against wearing masks or entirely for wearing masks. This isn't necessarily an us vs. them situation as there are many nuances to this discussion.
If someone lost a family member to COVID, suggesting some alternative or pseudo-science solution that may have helped is inappropriate and insensitive.
Remember that most people want what's best for them and their loved ones, even if their beliefs may clash completely with yours.
Avoid getting overly aggressive. Instead, try to explain your thoughts about the issue and educate people you view as incorrect.
Let's keep things civil and respectful going forward, and hopefully this pandemic will soon be behind us.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2021)

I still wear a mask inside as per my government regulations. Once I have my second dose, and government regulation allows me to, I will stop wearing a mask inside. I will still try to practice good hygiene - washing my hands, keeping distance when possible, etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

I've had both doses of the Pfizer vaccine so I feel comfortable going out in public without a mask, however I still think that if someone isn't vaccinated then they should be wearing a mask. ofc most people here stopped wearing a mask, not sure if they are all vaccinated but considering this is Trump county I'm inclined to say no.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2021



Trundle said:


> I will still try to practice good hygiene - washing my hands, keeping distance when possible, etc.


I'll be keeping 6 ft away from ppl for the rest of my life lol, it's been great


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll be keeping 6 ft away from ppl for the rest of my life lol, it's been great



SAME i was social distancing before it was necessary lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2021)

Some more states are starting to lift the mask mandate. I’m only wearing a mask at my job simply because it’s required. I don’t think the mask mandates being lifted include Airports yet, which is where I work. I don’t think the travel agencies or companies are lifting their mandates until September last time I heard. It’s not really being enforced around the terminal anyway. There are a bunch of people walking around without masks on and I’ve never seen anyone confront them. I’m honestly not that uncomfortable if someone comes in to my job without a mask on.

I don’t think you can really tell who is vaccinated and who isn’t. I also don’t think vaccines should be required under any circumstances, but this is about masks. I still keep my work area very clean as it’s a convenient store inside the airport for passengers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 11, 2021)

I think wearing a mask if you are unvaccinated and/or live in an area that is still in a dangerous level of infection is irresponsible, selfish, and anti-social. (Not to be confused with those who are vaccinated and ceasing masking in accordance with reasonable public health guidelines and local regulations) Spreading dangerous, easily disproven conspiracy theories and misinformation is also selfish and irresponsible, in my opinion. And I believe otherwise or previously decent people have been the victims of a lot of it over this stressful year, and unfortunately it has poisoned them. Anti maskers have made the news so many times for: punching flight attendants, coughing in store employees faces who try and ask them to wear a mask (which may be why some are hesitant now to enforce mandates/ requirements), physically attackint others, stabbing people, and even plott to kidnap and murder a governor.

I wonder about anyone whose worst experience in the last year was having to wear a mask. For me one of several bad experiences (and I was among the more fortunate in weathering the pandemic) was realizing how many members of society would rather pass on a potentially deadly illness to me, my infant daughter, and my cancer survivor father (or anyone else) than be slightly uncomfortable. I have a coworker who is immune compromised and due to her condition wearing a mask gives her recurring infections, but she can’t trust that other people will behave responsibly and so she has to wear one even though she shouldn’t have to. Masks are to help protect others more than they help you, and one of the responsibilities of living in a society is that you are meant to take personal responsibility and to take care of the more vulnerable members. That to me is why it is selfish to not mask, and why you can’t just say it is a personal choice. (Kind of like drunk driving or second hand smoke.) 

and yes masks are safe, people in Asia wear masks regularly and have for years (decades I think) during cold and flu season. Medical professionals have routinely worn masks for hours at a time for I don’t even know how long (but probably pretty much since we understood how sterilization worked). Masks have been around for a long time and we understand them - certainly a lot better than the long term effects of COVID.

If any anti masker is out and about I prefer they not smile at me because the fact is I don’t feel like they mean well, I don’t think they are a nice person, and I don’t want any thing to do with them. If they really want to respect me and my choices, they will keep a respectful distance.

i’m sorry to be harsh, but this last year and a half (and more to be honest with everything else happening in my country) has been very disillusioning about the state of our society, and honestly it makes my heart hurt to have had to lose so much faith in the essential goodwill of so many of the members of my community, my country, and the world.

I hope this post is within bounds, I am trying to explain my position clearly without making any unnecessary or personal attacks. But I do feel strongly about this issue, and I feel justified in having those strong feelings.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> and yes masks are safe, people in Asia wear masks regularly and have for years (decades I think) during cold and flu season. Medical professionals have routinely worn masks for hours at a time for I don’t even know how long (but probably pretty much since we understood how sterilization worked). Masks have been around for a long time and we understand them - certainly a lot better than the long term effects of COVID.


I just wanted to add you are right about East Asia-in China and Japan (especially Japan), mask-wearing is *very* common. In Japan, the temperatures in many areas (particularly urban areas such as Tokyo) tend to change *drastically, *so mask-wearing is seen as the most prudent decision.

All of this is why, once mask-wearing was required to be mandatory due to the pandemic in the United States last year, I was shocked at so much of the backlash, which I'd like to add, *because I live in a red state (Alabama), I've seen it first thing.* It is hard to overstate how commonplace on the political right anti-mask attitudes are, and I should also note that I have conservative Republican parents as well who have voiced their own similar viewpoints akin to this (although at least my mom seems to understand the seriousness of the virus), and like you said, this literally led this past October to a kidnapping and execution plot against the governor of Michigan, Gretchen Whitmer. MI isn't even the only state, for instance, where the right has weaponized sentiment against mask mandates and other measures against the coronavirus-you may think California is a very liberal state (and it generally is, it hasn't voted for a Republican in a presidential election since George H.W. Bush in 1988), but Governor Gavin Newsom has literally been recalled over this, all in a GOP-led effort. While I doubt Newsom will be removed from office later this year (it's anywhere from August to November when the election will be), given CA's partisan leanings, it's still a testament to how much conservatives have resisted measures that, quite frankly, were only done in the name of safety.

And yes, I should note that some countries have basically gotten by with less mask-wearing, but there was simply more prudence in terms of how the virus was seen by the public. Conservatives here in the US have pointed at how mask-wearing hasn't exactly been commonplace in Sweden since last year when the COVID-19 pandemic got bad, but *it is, once again, hard to overstate the literal unwillingness of Americans to wear masks *(not saying all, but a large amount of them, far more than it should be), something that pretty much doesn't happen in any other country (sans the United Kingdom, and even then, in the UK, I'd say it doesn't quite happen to the same extent). Two of the countries I consider to have handled the pandemic the best-South Korea and New Zealand-have largely done away with mask mandates, *but that's because their political leaders, such as South Korea's president, Moon Jae-in, and New Zealand's prime minister, Jacinda Ardern, managed to keep case numbers in their respective countries so low because they trusted science-and from an American perspective, while it seems like Joe Biden now trusts science, Donald Trump most assuredly did not and horribly mishandled the pandemic. *(Just to clarify, South Korea and New Zealand are two of the four, thus half, of the countries I think handled the pandemic best, the others being Taiwan and Iceland, although the situation in Taiwan had worsened lately as Tsai Ing-wen, the Taiwanese president, had basically relaxed lockdown restrictions too early, nevertheless, it's still impressive Taiwan managed to keep its case numbers so low, as the pandemic first started in China, which neighbors Taiwan, which also meant Taiwan was almost certainly going to get cases of the coronavirus very soon after the pandemic's first reported cases in Wuhan)

Admittedly I'm getting more long-winded here than I expected, but the situation from country-to-country is very telling about case numbers and how masks and lockdown orders in general played a role. They were key in nations like South Korea, Taiwan, and New Zealand keeping their amounts of cases of COVID-19 low. On the other hand, as an example of a country in a contrasting situation, my boyfriend is from Brazil. The Brazilian president, Jair Bolsonaro, *told people not to wear masks, not to social distance, and refused to do lockdown orders. *Now, Brazil is one of two countries (the other being India, which had a similar situation) *being hit the worst by the pandemic with record numbers of deaths of Brazilians.* The Brazilian _and _Indian medical systems are both on the brink of collapse. Japan runs a similar risk because of the, in my opinion, imprudent decision to decide to _still host the Tokyo Summer Olympics _(after the virus had already gotten them delayed from last year) _in the middle of a pandemic. _It is hard to understate the consequences that come with one's decision making when you have a virus as contagious as COVID-19 spreading.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 11, 2021)

I think your post is great @WaileaNoRei I agree with every word.

about smiling, one of the things I love about masks is that strange men are no longer telling me to smile for them. I have always hated that.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 12, 2021)

@WaileaNoRei, I think you shared your thoughts eloquently and I agree with everything you've said.

To add my own two cents, the pandemic has made me hyper aware of cultural differences between the East and West. I was born in Asia but grew up in North America. Eastern cultures are generally centered more around the concept of collectivism (you are a part of a larger community -- be it your family, neighbourhood, country, etc., though I would argue even this is changing due to influences from Western culture), whereas Western culture is more centered around individualism. I don't think neither is better or worse than the other because context changes everything, and I think in _most_ cases, a balance and consideration of both is healthy and necessary for a society and its people to function well and sustainably.

However, I will say that there are circumstances where one mindset is more appropriate than the other... like a global pandemic, where one's personal decisions can have grave consequences on themselves or others.

My parents are getting up there in age, and I have multiple friends working as nurses. So in the meantime, I will continue wearing my mask given the rare occasion when I need to venture outside.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 13, 2021)

While I may be fully vaccinated, I still wear my mask when I go outside just because I'm so used to it, and realistically it isn't hurting me. I'm probably going to stop wearing it when the mask mandate ends in my state (June 28th or whenever 70% of the adult population is vaccinated). Before I was vaccinated, however, I wore it all the time and practically refused to take it off, I didn't go out to eat ever, I wouldn't drink or eat anything outside unless I was at home, I didn't go to parties, I didn't see many friends, I could go on. I rarely get sick and I wanted to keep it that way, I wouldn't want to chance it with a pandemic causing disease, plus I like my sense of smell and taste as well as not having likely permanent neurological problems due to the virus.
Personally, I think being an anti-masker is selfish for reasons already said in this thread multiple times, not being able to handle a minor inconvenience due to a LITERAL PANDEMIC really shows how you are as a person, and I will "socially distance" from those type of people for as long as I can, same with those who wore their masks incorrectly since that just honestly makes you look ridiculous.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 13, 2021)

KnoxUK said:


> You see what I mean, nothing makes sense. That's why I refuse to do it. I feel that it's basically dog training at this point, governments seeing how much power they can get away with. If the whole mask and vaccine was as good as they say it is then this should have been over quickly right? Instead there's mentions of variants and boosters shots, like give me a break. I just want to get on with life you know?


*"If the whole mask and vaccine was as good as they say it is then this should have been over quickly right?"*
I do agree with the mask part.  If masks were effective as they are made out to be, then cases would have have started at least somewhat decreasing when the mandates started (of course there are always people who chose not to wear masks, but this was a small percentage when the mandates were in full force).  However, I am gonna have to disagree with the part of you implying that the vaccines are ineffective.  Why do you think cases are the lowest they've been in over a year?  We wouldn't have these low numbers if it wasn't for the vaccine.  I am not at all trying to force you to get the vaccine, but I would like for you to not underestimate these vaccines.  

The reason it is still a process is for the following reasons: 
1. The vaccine is not available or as accessible in poorer countries.
2. The vaccine is not yet available to certain age groups in certain places.
3. People are scared of it/are willingly refusing to get it.
4. People have some other reason why they cannot get it.

I actually fall under Reason #4.  I meant to get my first dose back on June 4th, when my dad and my brother did, but I couldn't because I didn't have any form of ID.  My dad even tried talking to the receptionist.  I will be getting a government ID pretty soon at the DMV, but this may be not for a couple of months or so, since my dad is planning to do take me down at the same time my brother gets his driver's license (that way we can get them both done at the same time, without having to go back there twice).



*"I just want to get on with life you know?"*
I feel you.  We all just want our life back.  It's a shame we had to put our life on hold for this whole thing.  But the good news is...cases are lower than they have been in a long while, and some places are starting to open back up.  We just need the vaccine to be rolled out to age groups in places that are still ineligible, and for people to face their fears of the vaccine, and things will continue to get better.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I actually fall under Reason #4.  I meant to get my first dose back on June 4th, when my dad and my brother did, but I couldn't because I didn't have any form of ID.  My dad even tried talking to the receptionist.  I will be getting a government ID pretty soon at the DMV, but this may be not for a couple of months or so, since my dad is planning to do take me down at the same time my brother gets his driver's license (that way we can get them both done at the same time, without having to go back there twice).


Reasons like these are why I oppose voter ID laws. Just bringing that up as that's also been a *major *issue in the United States since the 2020 election, since so many Republicans claim Donald Trump lost re-election to Joe Biden because of voter fraud.

Also, I'd like to add, on Shawna's first point of "The vaccine is not available or as accessible in poorer countries", this is sadly still very true. Nigeria is another example of a country that has been having a massive increase in coronavirus cases recently, and it's largely having to do with wealth issues. Many African nations may be in a crisis because of this.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2021)

I just wanted to add:

Another country I found out that has had a recent surge in COVID-19 cases is Russia. The thing to note about Russia is that, like countries such as India and Brazil (and the United States when Donald Trump was still president), very few lockdowns, mask mandates, or social distancing requirements were commonplace. This understandably has led to much criticism of Vladimir Putin (if you get to know me, you quickly realize I have *almost nothing positive to say about Putin)*, but the thing is, sadly, is that *it's pretty obvious Vladimir Putin is a dictator. *India and Brazil, despite the fact that they have unfortunately experienced democratic backsliding under their leaders (I already mentioned the situation with Brazil's president, Jair Bolsonaro, but India has sadly experienced it as well under its prime minister, Narendra Modi, who has been in office since *2014*, so India has had some time to unfortunately get its democracy undone), are at least still democracies, but even if Russia has "elections", *Russia is almost certainly not a democracy, with the elections basically being for show, are shams, and there is even footage from the last Russian president election in 2018 showing ballot boxes being stuffed by election officials and it's believed these ballots were marked with votes for Putin.* Of course, it's already worth mentioning that much of the opposition currently festering among some Russians in 2021 to Vladimir Putin has to do with the recent arrest of Alexei Navalny, after Navalny was literally poisoned this past August and had been taken to Germany for treatment.

Also editing to add: it's no coincidence that *India, Brazil, and Russia are all led by right-wing populists.* Hell, the US was being led by one until Trump got voted out in favor of Joe Biden.


----------

